# Amokläufe - Bist DU daran Schuld?



## Gnofi (16. März 2009)

Hallo Liebe Buffies,

zunächst einmal: Ich möchte kein Sinnloses Geflame provozieren aber jedoch mal hier zum nachdenken anregen. Ich bitte euch mal die nachfolgenden Zeilen mit vollem Verstand zu lesen und auch mal einzugestehen, dass man selber evtl. Schuld an einem Amoklauf ist - mit seinem Verhalten gegenüber anderen.



1999 - Amoklauf auf der Columbine High School - Grund: Ausgrenzung
2002 - Amoklauf in Erfurt - Grund: Verka*kter Schulabschluss durch Mobbing der Lehrer und Schüler
2006 - Amoklauf in Emsdetten - Grund: "Allgemeinen Lebensfrust"
2009 - Amoklauf in Winnenden - Grund: *Mobbing*

Wieso ich euch das schreibe? Ganz einfach: _(Alles was nun kommt ist ein fiktives Beispiel!!)_

Der 15-jährige Paul P. kommt wie jeden Montagmorgen an seine Realschule in Musterhausen. Wie jeden morgen fängt er sich ein paar dumme Sprüche von seinen mitschülern ein. Kommt in die Klasse und wird fertig gemacht und die Lehrer können nichts dagegen unternehmen. Im Unterricht sitzt er nur da und kann sich nicht konzentrieren - aus der Angst etwas falsches zu sagen, sagt er nichts, weil er Angst hat, dass Ihn seine Mitschüler anfangen zu Mobben.
Kaum zuhause warten seine Eltern dort um Ihm eine Moralpredigt zu halten, da er seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht hat. Er ist total verschlossen - es geht schon Jahrelang so.
Er setzt sich ohne mittagessen an den PC und fängt an, Counter Strike zu spielen um die Wut "wegzuballern". 
Ein Mix aus Depression und Wut mischt sich zusammen und staut sich zusammen, da er mit niemanden darüber reden kann. Er fängt an über das Morden nachzudenken...

_(Fiktiv Ende)_

Ich denke den Rest der Geschichte könnt ihr euch selber denken.

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist, dass DU vieleicht daran Schuld bist. 

MIR ist es so aufgefallen, dass wenn ich in der Schule bin, dem ein oder anderen echt bescheuert finde und ihm einen blöden Spruch an den Kopf ballere. Aber als ich die letzten Tage darüber nachgedacht habe, sollten sich mehr darüber gedanken machen.

Mobbing macht viel Kaputt. Mobbing fängt schon damit an, wenn du jemanden eine recht billige Beleidigung an den Kopf ballerst.

DU darfst nie vergessen, wie DU dich fühlen würdest.

Es kann ja auch evtl. sein, dass dein achsocooler Gildenkumpane ein totaler Verlierer ist.

Aber der Verlierer bist ja im Endeffekt du, wenn du auch noch fragst, wenn so etwas passiert: WARUM?

Warum bist DU so?! WARUM verhälst DU dich so scheiße den anderen Gegenüber?



Ich danke euch, wenn ihr den Text gelesen habt. 
Ich bitte euch außerdem das ganze ein wenig ernster zu nehmen und evtl. auch etwas zu ändern.

MfG


----------



## Noxiel (16. März 2009)

Ich gebe dem Thread widerwillig eine Chance (meine Moderatorenkollegen könnten das anders sehen, also beschwert Euch nicht wenn er doch plötzlich zu ist). Offtopic und einem Chat ähnelndes Geblubber wird gelöscht und unter Umständen, je nach Grad des Verstoßes mit einer Verwarnung geahndet. Benehmt Euch also.

P.S.: Die beiden letzten Kommentare haben mich schon wieder eines Besseren belehrt, daher der zarte Hinweis. Wer sich nicht im Stande fühlt der Umfrage differenziert gegenüberzutreten oder sich nicht ernst mit dem Thema auseinander setzen zu weiß, darf.....nein soll sich enthalten.


----------



## Asoriel (16. März 2009)

find ich sehr interessant, regt doch ein wenig zum nachdenken an, auch wenn es bei uns am Arbeitsplatz kein Mobbing in dem Sinne gibt.

Kümmer dich nicht um den Großteil der Leute hier, die einfach nur Müll von sich geben.


----------



## Syane (16. März 2009)

Na schön ...dann versuch ichs mal produktiv...

Also: Ich komme mit "fast" allen Personen an meiner Schule recht gut klar ...gehöre eher zu den beliebten schülern dort (12. Klasse Abbi) Jedoch gibt es bei uns eine Person die ja ...von eigentlich jedem in der Klasse nicht gemocht wird ..hat keine Freunde usw ...dahin hat er/sie sich selbst manövriert ... und ja ich geb zu ich kann diese Person auch nicht Leiden ... versuche meist das dumme gelaber dieser person zu ignorieren ..denn in dem fall dieser Person ist es so, dass sie nicht "in sich gekehrt" ist sondern eher viel mist redet ..andere nervt und ja ...nen riesen Klugscheißer ist dadurch halt unbeliegt ..und wirklich ...diese Person hat NICHT einen Freund in unserer Klasse. 

Meine Schuld wäre das ich eigentlich nur über diese Person lache(Ja traurig, aber manche dinge die er/sie sagt ... das entfällt jeder Logik und dient nur zur selbst profilierung) Aber schlagen oder ähnliches lehne ich generell ab. Wobei es da andere Leute nicht so Eng mit sehen.

Die lezten Tage dachte ich mir ..Hm ...könnte auch so ein Amoklauf Kandidat sein ..und dann wirds mich sicher erwischen! Auch wenn dann der Nebengedanke kommt ..Ne quark das hat besagte Person nicht drauf soetwas zu machen ... aber man weis ja nie...

Daher auch mein Vote für "Ja, aber ich denke nicht das ich was ändern muss" ziemlich blöd eigentlich ..aber ich streube mich dagegen mehr Kontakt zu dieser person zu haben als irgendwie nötig, da werd ich lieber erschossen : /


mfg


----------



## spectrumizer (16. März 2009)

"Nein, ich finde dass es Schwachsinn ist." - Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied.


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2009)

Ja, natürlich bin ich Schuld.


----------



## Razyl (16. März 2009)

Gnofi schrieb:


> 2002 - Amoklauf in Erfurt - Grund: Verka*kter Schulabschluss _durch Mobbing der Lehrer und Schüler_


Falsch!
Er wurde der Schule verwiesen weil er, für sein Fehlen ein gefälschtes Arztattest vorgelegt hat. Robert Steinhäuser wurde nie durch lehrer/schüler gemobbt, bzw hatte das Einfluss auf seinen Amoklauf. Da es damals in Thüringen noch keine Zusatprüfung (BLF) für die 10. Klasse gab,hatte er keinen Schulabschluss ==> keine berufliche Perspektive.


----------



## Stancer (16. März 2009)

Ist was wahres dran. Ich kenne beide Seiten, wie es ist gemobbt zu werden und wie es ist jemanden zu mobben. Zum Mobbing will ich nur sagen, es ist einfach nur scheisse und man ist absolut hilflos.

Wer sagt es sei "Schwachsinn" und "man müsse sich wehren" die waren noch nie in einer solchen Situation. Warum suchen sich die Mobber wohl solche Personen aus ? Ganz einfach, weil sie erkennen das es sich um schwache Persönlichkeiten handelt, denen man eigentlich helfen müsste. Sie wissen genau, das diese Personen nicht den Mut haben etwas dagegen zu unternehmen.

Genauso kenne ich es wie es ist jemanden zu mobben. Damals hat die gesamte Klasse einen Schüler dazu getrieben die Schule zu wechseln. Er war Übergewichtig und wurde deswegen fertig gemacht...jeden Tag. Wenn er dann zu den Lehrern gegangen ist haben die Lehrer gefragt ob wir ihn geschlagen oder gehänselt haben. Die gesamte Klasse hat da natürlich gesagt "Nöööö, der denkt sich das aus". Man kann nix dagegen machen. Am Ende des Schuljahres verließ er die Schule.

Mobbing ist ein heisses Thema und heute wohl noch schlimmer als es vor 14 Jahren zu meiner Schulzeit war.

Verhindern wird man sowas kaum, denn der Mensch ist einfach ein Rudeltier, welches sich durch Rangfolgen identifiziert. Gerade bei Jugendlichen ist sowas sehr stark ausgeprägt. Die stärksten stehen ganz oben und jeder blickt zu ihnen auf, dann kommen die durchschnittlichen und unten in der Rangfolge stehen die schwachen oder auch "Loser" genannt. Die Durchschnittlichen gehen dann her und machen die schwachen fertig um ihren eigenen Wert zu verbessern oder ihre Überlegenheit zu demonstrieren.

Primitives Verhalten ganz einfach !!!


Mobbing allein trägt aber nicht die Schuld. Eltern müssen merken, wenns dem Kind nicht gut geht, tun sie das nicht erfüllen sie nicht ihre Aufgaben


----------



## neo1986 (16. März 2009)

Nein ich bin nicht dran schuld. Das er gemopt wird muss ja ein grund haben den höchstwarscheinlich er gegeben hat.... und dan mobbe ich keine leute auser die denken mir dumm zu kommen.


----------



## Syane (16. März 2009)

Hm Stancer jezt wo du das mit der Rangfolge sagst fällt mir noch was ein ..an der Oberschule ..sprich 8.- 10 Klasse ... war einer meiner besten Freunde der "Klassen Looser" Ich war da in ner echten Arsch klasse ... selbst wurde ich zwar nicht gemobbt aber mein Kumpel ..hab da auch zu ihm gehalten wenns wirklich sein musste... das interessante hier ... er wurde zwar gemobbt (Weil er dick war) Konnte sich aber immer gut verteidigen ...der hatte Sprüche drauf der Kerl ^^

Ich denke .. gerade weil er sich gewährt hat war er für mich ne interessante Person ..und desswegen is er nen Kumpel von mir geworden ..weil er sich nix gefallen lassen hat ...er war zwar trozdem irgendwie der looser für die "coolen/die die meinen cool zu sein" in der Klasse ..aber ich denke für ihn wars nicht schlimm ..da er sich wehren konnte und er mich zum Freund hatte ...meißt haben ehh die anderen den kürzeren gezogen.


----------



## Stancer (16. März 2009)

Wasn das für ne Einstellung ? "Nen Grund den er gegeben hat" , d.h. wenn jemand immer nur mit Aldiklamotten in die Schule kommt, weil seine Mutter alleinerziehend ist und von Sozialhilfe leben muss und er sich nichts besseres leisten kann mobbst du ihn ?

Achja : Gerade das Thema Mode ist ja heutzutage auch nen extremer Grund in Schulen ausgegrenzt zu werden. Wer nicht den aktuellen Trend trägt ist "Out" und wird fertig gemacht.

@Syane : "Schwächerer" bedeutet ja nicht immer nur "körperlich schwächer" . Geht auch um die Charakterzüge. Sehr charismatische Personen haben es ziemlich leicht sich an die Spitze zu setzen. In etwa schauts doch so aus :

1. Charismatische Personen
2. Gut aussehende Sportler
3. Durchschnitt
4. Körperlich Schwache
5. Hässliche / Schwache Persönlichkeiten


----------



## Syane (16. März 2009)

Ähm ... das mit den Aldi Klamotten usw Stimmt ..der Kumpel den ich damahls hatet (Habs ja kurz erläutert) Hatte auch keine Marken klamotten ...sondern von der Stange ..seine Mutter ist allein erziehend, 4 Kinde rund schlägt sich mit 1€ Jobs durch ...

Und darum wurde er auch angepisst : /




Stancer schrieb:


> 1. Charismatische Personen
> 2. Gut aussehende Sportler
> 3. Durchschnitt
> 4. Körperlich Schwache
> 5. Hässliche / Schwache Persönlichkeiten




In seinem fall wohl hässlich/starkepersönlichkeit/Körperlich (normal?)

Anonsten stimmts 

Charismatische Leute oder Leute die sich durch Kraft/Brutalität respekt verschaffen und Leute die eine gewisse "Stärke" <--(Mentale stärke Leben's stärke ..schwierig zu erläutern) ausstrahlen ...haben meist keine Probleme in der Schulgemeinschaft..

Und ich denke ..die Leute die "Oben an der Spitze sind" sind halt so wie sie sind weil sie nicht gemobbt werden wollen.


----------



## Gnofi (16. März 2009)

Also nochmal mein Statement.

Danke an Stencer, dass du das geschrieben hattest, den selben Gedanken habe ich auch noch gehabt.

Aber wirklich mal ehrlich Leute:

Wollt ihr dass es einem Scheiße geht und euch dem Gruppenzwang "unterwerfen"?

Bei uns in der Klasse ist das so... Die sind alle noch ein wenig auf kindlichem Niveau (so en kleiner Teil der Jungs) die nicht wirklich zu dem Stehen was sie sagen.

Es gibt ja einige, die sich aus spaß ärgern. Ich mache das mit meinem besten Freund auch, wiel ich weiß wo die grenzen liegen. In meiner alten klasse haben mich auch alle gemobbt, geschlagen, schikaniert, bloßgestellt. Ich war teilweise auch echt kurz davor Suizid zu werden. Es sind schreckliche Gefühle, die in einem da vor gehen.. bin sitzengeblieben, neue klasse, alles besser. Gut, ich hatte da wohl glück. Aber manche werden echt tot gemobbt.
In einer kleinen Stadt, so 12 km von mir entfernt, hat sich einer vor nen Zug geschmissen - Mobbing; und einer hat sich mit benzin übergossen und angezündet -> Mobbing.

Ich meine, muss denn echt sowas sein, NUR weil man einen nicht leiden kann oder ggf. sich einem Gruppenzwang "unterwirft"? Ich finde, das ist nicht so wirklich angebracht. Man sollte dazu stehen können, ohne gleich mit fertig gemacht zu werden. Solchen Leuten verzeihe ich, weil wenn ich "Rache" schwöre oder denen n blöden Spruch annen kopp knalle, was mache ich denn dann anders?

Eig. Gar nix..

mfg


----------



## Mefisthor (16. März 2009)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen das man sich dem Gruppenzwang bzw. der Gruppe in der Persönlichkeit ergeben "muss" wenn man nicht ausgegrenzt werden will.

Also 1ste Hauptschule warn mir die andern au noch zu kindlich. naja wär ja fast en mobbingopfer geworden, hätt ich ned nen gudden kumpel gehabt. Er hat mir geraten sich eben nur in der Schule dem Scheiß zu ergeben, naja dann war ich ja dann eher ander Spitze aus Stancers Sichtweise. Jetzt muss ich dat eh nimmer tun, bin ja jetzt auffer Handelsakademie und da gibbet kein/kaum Mobbing. Wie gesagt in der Hauptschule is die eigene Meinung unwichtig. Es ist zwar persönlicher Verrat, aber wer will schon gemobbt werden ? Bin froh das ich mich damals dem persönlichem Verrat ergeben hab, auch wenns hart war. Bin jetzt zu ner (meiner Meinung) selbstsicheren Person geworden, auch wenn ich hier immer so tu als wär ichn Troll ^^
Aber ich rate es jedem sich einfach einzufügen, in dem Alter muss man das tun, man muss nur drauf achten, dass man sich in seiner freizeit Treu bleibt und nicht so wird.
So hab zuviel von mir Preisgegeben und benebbei "Nein, is schwachsinn" angeklickt

lg


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. März 2009)

Also myself hat auch die Schule gewechselt.
Bei mir wars damals der Musikgeschmack...
Ich schreibe mir schon ein dickes Fell zu ( was auch damit vllt zusammenhängt ), aber wenn man sich an meiner alten Schule umkuckt, kann man manchmal nur den Kopf schütteln.
Ich war auch kurz davor dem, um es mal so auszudrücken, minderbemitteltem eine reinzudrücken ( vor einem Jahr auf ner party isses dann auch soweit gekommen ;D ).
Nun auf der neuen Schule is alles besser, aber ich seh halt auch, dass nun ich nicht mehr der bin, aber das es sehr wohl noch andere gibt, die davon betroffen sind und das wegen völlig absurden und kindischen Gründen.
Bei mir in der parallelklasse war eine Vegetarierin.
Und nun muss man sich mal vorstellen, was ein 10. Klässler aus dem Gymnasium macht.
Er legt ihr vor der ersten Stunde einen Schweinekopf auf die Bank -.-.

Ende vom Lied war, dass sie die Schule gewechselt hat, und nun auch zufrieden ist und auf ihr Abi zusteuert.

Teilweise liegt es einfach nur an richtig assozialen Individuen, teilweise an der gesammten Klasse.
Da kann man echt nur die Schule wechseln.
Durch Gespräche mit Lehrern, oder Vertrauenswasauchimmer macht man das ganze nur noch schlimmer.

Was man noch machen könnte von wegen sich den mal vorknöpfen lass ich mal aus Pietätsgründen außen vor, obwohl mir dazu noch einiges einfällt 
( den Betroffenen sicherlich auch ).

Also wenn euch sowas betrifft, einfach Schule wechseln, und des Thema ganz ganz schnell vergessen.

mfg Terror

Edit : Ich kann Mefistor in dem nicht zustimmen.
Ich war immer ich selbst, auch wenns einigen auffn Wecker geht oder sie mich deswegen blöd von der Seite anmachen, ich hab sie einfach ignoriert, weil solche Leute nichtmal ein klitzekleines Körnchen meiner Aufmerksamkeit, und eurer sicherlich auch NICHT wert sind.


----------



## Gnofi (16. März 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Naja, so einfach mit dem wechslen ist das nicht.. leider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Mefisthor (16. März 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich kann Mefistor in dem nicht zustimmen.
> Ich war immer ich selbst, auch wenns einigen auffn Wecker geht oder sie mich deswegen blöd von der Seite anmachen, ich hab sie einfach ignoriert, weil solche Leute nichtmal ein klitzekleines Körnchen meiner Aufmerksamkeit, und eurer sicherlich auch NICHT wert sind.


hey ich wechsel nicht die Schule wegen den Idioten. Außerdem war da mein gudder Kumpel da der mir geholfen hat. Und Ignorieren ?? Das hilft garnix ! Also die meisten Arschlöcher waren nach der Schule ganz normale Leute, die ham die selbe Nummer wie ich durchgezogen.

lg


----------



## Scrätcher (16. März 2009)

Gnofi? Du hast meinen Respekt!

Du hast dir nicht als Spieler sondern als Mensch Gedanken gemacht und hast sie hier umgesetzt. Eltern können sich selbst an die Nase fassen, Lehrer den Lehrern und Mitschüler eben auch nur sich selbst! 

Selbst wenn von heute auf morgen alle ihre Klassenkameraden mit Respekt behandeln ist das keine garantie das nichts mehr passiert, aber ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!

Wenn jeder so denken würde und sich Gedanken machen würde, in welcher Rolle er etwas ändern könnte (sei es als Mitschüler, Elternteil, Lehrer) dann würde auch so eine Diskussion über Computerspiele nie aufkommen.

Weder im Gewalt noch im Suchtbereich.


----------



## Gnofi (16. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gnofi? Du hast meinen Respekt!
> 
> Du hast dir nicht als Spieler sondern als Mensch Gedanken gemacht und hast sie hier umgesetzt. Eltern können sich selbst an die Nase fassen, Lehrer den Lehrern und Mitschüler eben auch nur sich selbst!
> 
> ...



Danke ich fühle mich geerht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guck mal hier: www.misch-dich-ein.tk 
Die Seite ist von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Inhalte sind leider noch nicht hochgeladen^^ bin n bissl faul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (16. März 2009)

Gnofi schrieb:


> Danke ich fühle mich geerht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann guck ich wenn sie geladen sind! oO Davor gibts ja nix zum gucken oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnofi (16. März 2009)

Naja, sie ist schon "geladen" die inhalte sind ja auch zum Teil schon da... einfach mal drauf schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: back to topic pls


----------



## Camô (16. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wasn das für ne Einstellung ? "Nen Grund den er gegeben hat" , d.h. wenn jemand immer nur mit Aldiklamotten in die Schule kommt, weil seine Mutter alleinerziehend ist und von Sozialhilfe leben muss und er sich nichts besseres leisten kann mobbst du ihn ?
> 
> Achja : Gerade das Thema Mode ist ja heutzutage auch nen extremer Grund in Schulen ausgegrenzt zu werden. Wer nicht den aktuellen Trend trägt ist "Out" und wird fertig gemacht.


Ist das nicht diese allseits beliebte "Kleider machen Leute"-Theorie? Schlimm genug das du sagst, wer sich nicht modisch kleidet, WIRD immer gemobbt und ausgegrenzt. Sorry, aber in meinen 13 Jahren an der Schule, wurden die Leute, die gehänselt wurden, nie wegen Armut etc. gemieden. Ich erinnere mich sogar noch an Jemanden, der aufgrund seiner arroganten Art, der sogenannten Poloshirtfraktion angehörend, ausgelacht wurde. Zuzuschreiben hatte er sichs selbst.
Also von daher mag es Fälle geben, in denen Kinder aufgrund ihrer Kleidung gehänselt werden. Echte Gründe sind aber andere - dem Migrationshintergrund wird für meine Begriffe immer noch zu wenig Beachtung geschenkt.


----------



## Zez (16. März 2009)

Gnofi schrieb:


> 2009 - Amoklauf in Winnenden - Grund: *Mobbing*


oO
Quelle bitte...


----------



## Shefanix (16. März 2009)

Also das mit dem Thema Mobbing kenne ich (leider) zu gut. Durfte es selbst 3 Jahre lang in der Schule ertragen. Jeden Tag nur dumme Sprüche an Kopf geknallt bekommen, selbst im Unterricht immer nur dumme Bemerkungen. Und was haben die Lehrer gemacht? NICHTS! Sie haben des öfteren sogar noch einen draufgesetzt oder einfach nur gelächelt. Die haben warscheinlich alle gedacht, das es so schlimm schon nicht sein wird. Ich würde mal sagen falsch gedacht. Das ging sogar soweit, das die einfach irgend nen Müll über mich erzählt von wegen ansteckbare Krankheiten etc. das mich dann alle in meiner Klasse und auch aus anderen gemieden haben. Ist kein tolles Gefühl wenn niemand etwas mit einem zu tun haben will. In dieser Zeit hatte ich zum Schluss bestimmt fast jeden Tag Suizid gedanken. Einmal hätte ich es auch fast durchgezogen, jetzt bin ich froh das ich es seinlassen hab. Denn nach der 9. Klasse war der größte Anstifter weg. Er ist wegen den schlechten Noten abgegangen. Das Mobbing ging zwar immernoch weiter, aber nicht mehr ganz so extrem. Jetzt habe ich aus notentechnischen Gründen die Klasse gewechselt (von 10 in 9) und nun geht es viel besser. Bin richtig glücklich wie freundlich die mich aufgenommen haben und nun auch nicht mehr so verschlossen, und das, obwohl es erst 1,5 Monate her ist. Wenn ich die anderen in der Pause ab und zu mal sehen kommen auch kaum noch Sprüche, da einfach zu viele Leute hinter mir stehen. 

So das wars zu mir, jetzt zum allgemeinen Thema:

Ja, ich denke das sich was ändern muss. Es einfach so, das ein eigentlich allen Schulen bis zum 10. Jahrgang oder weiter einige dabei sind, die wirklich richtig "kindisch" denken. Habe ich ja selbst auch gemerkt. Was dagegen tun... ist nicht so wirklich einfach muss ich sagen. Leute ändern sich nicht so einfach von heute auf morgen. Bei den meisten bin ich mir nichtmals sicher ob sie sich überhaupt ändern werden. Es ist ja auch oft so das man zum Beispiel gemobbt wird, weil man Ausländer ist, oder zu dick, Agne hat (war bei mir auch de Fall) ne andere Hautfarbe hat oder sonst irgendwas. Es gibt einfach zu viele Gründe die zu Mobbing führen können, und zu wenig Möglichkeiten etwas dagegen zu tun. Die Leute die meistens am stärksten mobben, sind dann wenn man sie mal Nachmittags auf der Straße trifft und sie ALLEINE sind eigentlich ganz nette Leute, aber sobald dann jemand anderes dazu kommt ändert sich die ganze Situation und sie meinen auf "hart" machen zu müssen. 

So das wärs erstmal, danke fürs lesen.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (16. März 2009)

Keine Angabe.
Ich gebe zu, dass ich auch gemobbt habe, aber ich glaube nicht, dass deswegen einer Amok laufen würde.

Meine Theorie ist ja, dass es die Medien schuld sind.
Ich überlege mir, was wäre wenn der erste Vorfall nie in den Medien vorgekommen wäre.
Würdet ihr dann überhaupt an sowas denken, würden die potentiellen Täter überhaupt wissen, dass sie sowas machen könnten?
Wenn ich den Amoklauf vor ein paar Jahren nicht in den Medien entdeckt hätte, wüsste ich gar nicht, dass so einer auf die Idee kommen würde.
Denn solche Täter würden glaube ich auch nicht auf die Idee kommen. Um auf sowas zu kommen, muss man wirklich sehr krank sein und ohne ein Vorbild hätten sie es gar nicht gemacht oder was anderes, was mir noch lieber ist, als Schule, weil Kinder ermorden ist das grausamste was es gibt.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2009)

Ich denke schon,dass ich im gewissen Sinne auch an sowas Schuld sein KÖNNTE.
In unserer Klasse gibts einen russischen Schüler,der keine Freunde hat.
Die "coolen" Jungs ziehen über ihn her.
Und auch ich,der nicht so viele Freunde in der Klasse hab,weil ich anders bin(halt kein Hopper),bin schon über ihn her gezogen.
Der zockt auch die ganze Zeit mittlerweile CounterStrike,Battlefield etc.
Und ich hab eigentlich auch keinen Bock mich mit ihm zu beschäftigen,weil er eigentlich so ziemlich das letzte Arschloch ist.Aber er verhält sich wahrscheinlich nur so,um Aufmerksamkeit zubekommen.
Aber ich denke solche Fälle gibts an jeder Schule,vllt. auch in jeder Klasse,also sind wir eigentlich alle Schuld.
Dann kommts halt immer drauf an ob man den Zugang zu Waffen hat,psychisch labil ist und so weiter.
In vllt. 1 von 100 Fällen ist das der Fall.Und darauf sollte man aufpassen.
Unser Schulleiter dreht mittlerweile deswegen völlig ab.Er hat bei 2 Mitschülern schon das Jugendamt eingeschaltet,weil diese einen Tabletop Warhammer 40k Kartalog mithatten und er meinte,dass diese Sachen viel zubrutal wären und mit sowas Amokläufer angefangen haben.Sowas ist dann doch lächerlich.

MfG Jacks


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

ich hab da mal ne kurze frage zum Thema

Ist es den schon bewiesen das er gemobbt wurde weil bisher hab ich aus der Richtung RELATIV wenig gehört (wobei bei dem Mist der in der ganzen Zeit verzapft wurde das auch mal gut und gerne untergegangen sein kann).

MFG
LoD

edit: ich war opfer nicht täter also kann ich dazu mich kaum äußern übrigens
edit2: gibt keine auswahlmöglichkeit für Opfer von mobbing (jetzt könnt ich ja behaupten ich würde dadurch wieder ausgegrenzt werden aber das wäre ja irgendwie blöd)


----------



## spectrumizer (16. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wer sagt es sei "Schwachsinn" und "man müsse sich wehren" die waren noch nie in einer solchen Situation. Warum suchen sich die Mobber wohl solche Personen aus ? Ganz einfach, weil sie erkennen das es sich um schwache Persönlichkeiten handelt, denen man eigentlich helfen müsste. Sie wissen genau, das diese Personen nicht den Mut haben etwas dagegen zu unternehmen.


Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber es ist Schwachsinn. "Warum suchen sich die Mobber wohl solche Personen aus?" -> Weil du ihnen Angriffsfläche bietest und weil es selber zerrüttete Persönlichkeiten sind, die ihr Selbstwertgefühl nur dadurch erhöhen können, indem sie andere erniedrigen. Aus keinem anderen Grund. Zum Spielen gehören immer zwei: Der, der spielen will und der, der mitspielt.


----------



## Shefanix (16. März 2009)

Nicht alle die gemobbt werden geben den Mobbern auch einen Grund dazu. Ich habe mich zum Beispiel nie aufgespielt, dumme Sachen gemacht etc. Ich habe einfach versucht sie vollkommen zu ignorieren was aber nichts gebracht hat.


----------



## Gnofi (16. März 2009)

Jácks schrieb:


> Und ich hab eigentlich auch keinen Bock mich mit ihm zu beschäftigen,weil er eigentlich so ziemlich das letzte Arschloch ist.Aber er verhält sich wahrscheinlich nur so,um Aufmerksamkeit zubekommen.
> Aber ich denke solche Fälle gibts an jeder Schule,vllt. auch in jeder Klasse,also sind wir eigentlich alle Schuld.
> Dann kommts halt immer drauf an ob man den Zugang zu Waffen hat,psychisch labil ist und so weiter.



Du hast recht. Mir gings nicht besser. Ich habe mich kacke verhalten und naja, habe mich gebessert, weil ich Therapie hatte, weil bei mir noch ein weiterer wichtiger Aspekt eine Rolle gespielt hat. Mein vater ist alkoholiker und hat mich immer geschlagen.. egal.
An Waffen kommt man ran, wenn man es nur will..



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ne kurze frage zum Thema
> 
> Ist es den schon bewiesen das er gemobbt wurde weil bisher hab ich aus der Richtung RELATIV wenig gehört (wobei bei dem Mist der in der ganzen Zeit verzapft wurde das auch mal gut und gerne untergegangen sein kann).



Ja wurde er. Von den Mädchen. Deswsegen hatte er es ja nur auf die Mädl's abgesehen...
und die "mittäter" können es derzeit nicht verstehen, warum er sowas tut..


----------



## Gnofi (16. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber es ist Schwachsinn. "Warum suchen sich die Mobber wohl solche Personen aus?" -> Weil du ihnen Angriffsfläche bietest und weil es selber zerrüttete Persönlichkeiten sind, die ihr Selbstwertgefühl nur dadurch erhöhen können, indem sie andere erniedrigen. Aus keinem anderen Grund. Zum Spielen gehören immer zwei: Der, der spielen will und der, der mitspielt.



sry 4 doppelpost..

Ja aber sowas kommt doch nicht von sofort an. Es gibt doch diverse Gründe, vll. im sozialen Umfeld. wenn deine eltern dich schlagen, etc...
Du bist ja nicht ohne Grund kaputt im Kopf und das dann noch durch Mobbing zu verstärken ist der absolute scheiß!


----------



## spectrumizer (16. März 2009)

Ja. Sowas hat viele viele Gründe. Ich glaube die wenigsten hatten eine leichte Schulzeit. Aber jetzt wieder allgemein den Mobbern die Schuld zu geben, ist genauso eine Sündenbocksuche, wie die Killerspiele-Diskussion.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja. Sowas hat viele viele Gründe. Ich glaube die wenigsten hatten eine leichte Schulzeit. Aber jetzt wieder allgemein den Mobbern die Schuld zu geben, ist genauso eine Sündenbocksuche, wie die Killerspiele-Diskussion.


aber vermutlcih richtiger!


----------



## spectrumizer (16. März 2009)

Da bin ich anderer Ansicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint: Nur um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen. Ich will das Thema "Mobbing" in der Schule oder in der Arbeit keinesfalls schönreden. Ich will nur unterstreichen, dass dazu mehr gehört wie zu sagen "Die haben mich gemobbt, ich war absolut hilflos, deswegen ist mein Leben jetzt gestört."


----------



## Gnofi (16. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja. Sowas hat viele viele Gründe. Ich glaube die wenigsten hatten eine leichte Schulzeit. Aber jetzt wieder allgemein den Mobbern die Schuld zu geben, ist genauso eine Sündenbocksuche, wie die Killerspiele-Diskussion.



Das stimmt ja auch... aber es geht ja nicht um die exessiv mobbern sondern für uns alle... n blöder spruch am morgen... sowas macht viel aus...
So einschränkungen sind ja nicht schlimm.. sie schaden niemanden, andere profitieren davon...


----------



## spectrumizer (16. März 2009)

Gnofi schrieb:


> Das stimmt ja auch... aber es geht ja nicht um die exessiv mobbern sondern für uns alle... n blöder spruch am morgen... sowas macht viel aus...
> So einschränkungen sind ja nicht schlimm.. sie schaden niemanden, andere profitieren davon...


Ja, aber was hindert dich zB daran, jemandem einfach mal in die Nüsse zu treten, wenn er dir blöd kommt? (Nur als Beispiel, soll keine Aufforderung sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-> Angst? "Darf ich nicht / Macht man nicht"? Das Gefühl, das ertragen zu müssen? Dass du dich nicht wehren kannst? ...? Das ist doch genau das, was diese Leute (unterbewußt) zu dir zieht.

Ich hab früher auch viel gefressen und geschluckt, was man mir an den Kopf geworfen hat. Heute würde ich glaube knallhart denjenigen Leuten so auf den Sack gehen, bis die garkeinen Bock mehr hätten, mich blöd zuzuquatschen.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, aber was hindert dich zB daran, jemandem einfach mal in die Nüsse zu treten, wenn er dir blöd kommt? (Nur als Beispiel, soll keine Aufforderung sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


man merkt das du nie gemobbt wurdest so wie du uns das alles weißmachen wilst.

Du kannst nichts machen weil mobbing nicht nur von 2 oder 3 Personen ausgeht sondern meist gleich von der ganzen klasse und wenn 30 leute gegen dich sind und dich psychisch an den Rand des Wahnsinns bringen dann traust du dich nicht mal mehr irgendjemandem in die Augen zu schaun.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> man merkt das du nie gemobbt wurdest so wie du uns das alles weißmachen wilst.
> 
> Du kannst nichts machen weil mobbing nicht nur von 2 oder 3 Personen ausgeht sondern meist gleich von der ganzen klasse und wenn 30 leute gegen dich sind und dich psychisch an den Rand des Wahnsinns bringen dann traust du dich nicht mal mehr irgendjemandem in die Augen zu schaun.


Yep, ich wurde nie gemobbt. Alle haben sich vor mir auf den Boden geworfen, als ich nur ins Zimmer gekommen bin.

Das Problem, was sich in der Schule fortsetzt, fängt schon in der Kindheit an: Du wirst von deinen Eltern nicht so akzeptiert und angenommen, wie du bist. Du mußt immer Regel- und Normenkonform sein. Darfst nicht schreien, darfst nicht weinen, darfst nicht so sein, wie du bist. Wirst als Kind, was Orientierung sucht, systematisch "erniedrigt", nur um in ein Konzept und in die Vorstellung deiner Eltern oder Verwandtschaft zu passen. Stichworte: "Das macht man nicht", "Das darf man nicht", "Was sollen denn die anderen von dir denken?" "Das mußt du jetzt aber aufessen", usw.
Das setzt sich im Kindergarten fort, bzw. fängt dort erst richtig an. Und geht in der Schule natürlich weiter. Und dieses Problem haben viele Menschen. Und das strahlt man auch aus.

Wenn dich 'ne ganze Schulklasse mobbt und ablehnt, frag mal dein Selbstwertgefühl und dein Selbstbewußtsein, wo die stehen und vorher standen.

Glaub mir, ich hab auch schon viel mit- und durchgemacht in meiner Kindergarten-, Kinderhort- und Schulzeit. Aber heute sehe ich das komplett anders. Wir alle sind irgendwo Opfer und gleichzeitig Täter.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich hab auch schon viel mit- und durchgemacht in meiner Kindergarten-, Kinderhort- und Schulzeit. Aber heute sehe ich das komplett anders. Wir alle sind irgendwo Opfer und gleichzeitig Täter.


Hmm der Satz regt mich jetzt echt ma zum Denken an ich glaub so werd ich mich jetzt ma in die Falle haun und nochn bisschen drüber grübeln.


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. März 2009)

Da ich mich in solche leute sehr gut reinversetzen kann.
Da ich selber fasst so weit war,muss ich klar sagen.

*Nicht der der leute erschiesst ist daran schuld.
Sondern die die das aus ihm gemacht haben.
Die die zuschauen wenn einer auf die fresse bekommt in der schule.
Die lehrer die nichts machen wollen, weill sie wohl selber angst haben.Oder ihnen is es egal.*

Und da lasse ich auch nicht mit mir reden.
_Man sucht hilfe und bekommt keine..und dann wenn es zu spät ist..wundern sich die idioten wie es dazu kommen konnte._

Amok laufen ist sagen wir es so..die Finale Endlösung.
1)Man hat endlich die kraft gefunden um es den schweinen zu zeigen die einen fertig gemacht haben.
Oder die die nur zuschauten etc(Rache)

2)Man fühlt bei jedem schuss Erlösung.(Es ist so wie als ob ein Strassenpenner pro schuss eine Million Dollar bekommt.)

3)Mit dem Finalen schuss auf sich selber,weiss man endlich bin ich frei..keiner kann mir mehr schmertzen zufügen,endlich habe ich ruhe für immer,und die scheiss welt hinter mir..tschö

Das geht in den leuten vor wenn die sowas gemacht haben.


Killerspiele...so ein schwachsinn...
Wenn die leute keine spiele hätten würden noch viel mehr amok laufen.
Weill man die shootern als druckventiel benutzen kann..da kann man sich abreagieren.
Ohne shooter etc...hätten viele KEINE möglichkeit mehr ihre wut rauszulassen.
Andere machen kampfsport etc..und halt immer mehr zocken am pc.

*Nicht das jetzt jemand denkt ich laufe Amok...ich >>war<< selber so drauf*..und musste die schule verlassen..(da sich nichts geändert hat...auch als ich hilfe suchte etc..
Zuhause habe ich geschwiegen..und alles in mich reingefressen.
Jeden tag wurde ich..bereiter für den tag X
*(vergessen wir nicht zu der zeit hatte ich WEDER eine CONSOLE noch einen PC!!!!!!)*

Aber selbst jetzt noch..spüre ich hass...weill man NICHT vergessen kann.....


----------



## Kurushimi (17. März 2009)

mobbing is nix ungewöhnliches, net jeder der gemobbt wird holt gleich daddys wumme ausm schrank und  ballert aus frust um sich...

wenn man schuldige sucht, sollte man bei der gesellschaft anfangen die agression als solche verteufelt und raufende jungs im kindergarten erstmal in die diskussionsknuddelrunde steckt. agression und gewalt gehören zu menschlichem verhalten nunmal dazu- daher sollten kinder auch die chance bekommen damit umzugehen und sich net von 68er gestörten soziallaberpädagogen zu kuschelhamstern erziehen lassen müssen. wenn ich früher in der schule gemobbt wurde, hab ich demjenigen eine reingehauen und danach konnten wir uns beide ne predigt beim rektor anhören- aber so werden halt streitigkeiten unter jungs ausgetragen. heute wird antiagressionstraining gemacht, gruppendiskussionen und was net alles. nur wenn die kinder dann in nen beruf reinsollen, dann merken sie das das leben kein streichelzoo ist. 

unsere durch feminismus mittlerweile dominierte gesellschaft lässt männilche formen der konfliktlösung kaum noch zu. also baut sich ein frustrationslevel auf das bei ein paar sowieso schon gestörten dann in solchen aktionen mündet.

dazu mal bisschen was zum selber informieren:
http://www.erziehungstrends.de/Jungenfoerderung
http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/0,1518,311812,00.html

wenn man dann noch bedenkt wie sich in den letzten 20 jahren die menge der an kinder und jugendliche verschriebenen psychopharmaka erhöht hat und man die nebenwirkungen dieser medikamente mit in betracht zieht, ergibt sich eigentlcih ein recht klares bild. winnenden ist eigentlich ein paradebeispiel für einen zuhause verhätschelten, in seiner entwicklung zur konfliktbewältigung gehemmten, mit drogen vollgepumpten jungen, der irgendwann halt ausgeklinkt ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Nicht der der leute erschiesst ist daran schuld.
> Sondern die die das aus ihm gemacht haben.


Kann man so sehen wie du, ja. Aber man kanns auch anders betrachten: Du bist schuld, weil du das hast aus und mit dir machen lassen. Du hast es zugelassen. Statt einzustecken und zu schlucken hätten dir noch etliche andere Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung gestanden.

Aber nein, du hast dich entschieden, Minderwertig zu sein und dir das von allen anderen bestätigen zu lassen. Eine Hand wäscht die andere. Somit warst auch du Opfer und Täter zur gleichen Zeit.



RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Und da lasse ich auch nicht mit mir reden.





RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Aber selbst jetzt noch..spüre ich hass...weill man NICHT vergessen kann.....


Und weil du nicht loslassen willst, weil du dir selbst nicht verzeihen willst (das zugelassen zu haben), weil du Genugtuung willst, weil du an dem Muster deines Minderwertigkeitskomplexes festhältst, usw ...

Aber es ist ja viiiiiieeel einfacher, mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen und zu sagen "Ihr seid schuld!" Aber vergiss nicht: Wenn man mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, zeigen drei Finger immernoch in die eigene Richtung.


----------



## claet (17. März 2009)

So manche Beiträge machen mir Angst. Spectrumizer hat Recht und Unrecht zugleich. Roman hat Recht und Unrecht zugleich. Wie so oft liegt die Wahrheit in der Mitte.

Natürlich hat Roman Recht. Eine Klasse/Gruppe/letztendlich auch eine Gesellschaft kann einen Menschen zu einem Amokläufer machen. Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass wir dieses Problem nur bei den Amokläufern sehen könnten. Ich sehe hier täglich Menschen in der SBahn, die keine Perspektiven mehr in ihrem Leben haben. Das ist genau das, was den Fall Steinhäuser ausmacht. Ihm wurde durch die Gesellschaft implizit gesagt: "Du bist ein Nichts, du hast es nicht geschafft. Jetzt wirst du ein Leben lang den reichen und glücklichen Menschen die Stiefel lecken". Es ist die Art wie manche Jobs in der Gesellschaft missachtet werden, die Art wie manche Menschen als "weniger wertvoll" beachtet werden.

Dennoch hat auch spectrumizer Recht. Die Welt ist kein Wunschkonzert und kein Zuckerschlecken. Auch die beruflich Erfolgreichen, mussten für ihren Erfolg hart arbeiten. Wir leben in einem Turbokapitalismus (mehr und mehr). Find ich auch scheiße, aber so ist es. Und wer meint sich mit 18 ein Jahr zurücklehnen zu können, die Schule so nebenbei ein bißchen zu machen und das Leben genießen zu können, muss sich halt im Klaren sein, dass das Konsequenzen für sein späteres Leben haben wird. Jeder kann die Ansprüche an sich selber stellen. Wenn man halt nicht bereit ist einen gesellschaftlich als ergfolgreich definierten Weg zu gehen, dann muss man sich halt damit abfinden kein anerkannter Teil der Gesellschaft zu sein ..
Aber ich drifte vom eigentlich Thema ab. Mobbing in der Schule ist ein wenig anders (wenn es im Kern doch auch das Gleiche trifft). Wenn man beschließt gewisse Verhaltensweisen einer Gruppe nicht mitzumachen, dann wird man automatisch ausgegrenzt. Dann muss man eben stark genug sein, diese Ausgrenzung auszuhalten. Ich halte es für eine große Charakterstärke _anders_ zu sein. Aber es ist deshalb eine Stärke, weil es eben unter Umständen ziemlich schwierig sein kann.

Achso, zur Umfrage: da fehlt ein sehr wichtiger Punkt!
"Nein ich muss nichts ändern, da ich nicht mobbe und nie gemobbt habe. Im Gegenteil, ich verteidige Mobbingopfer"

*edit*
Ich hab mir jetzt erst das erschreckende Ergebniss angeschaut.
Die Mehrheit denkt also, dass Mobbing damit nichts zu tun hat. Interessant .. naja ich würde mal sagen, die Mädchen die mit ihm in einer Klasse waren wissen ganz genau was da in ihm los war. Immerhin wurden mit einer Ausnahme nur Mädchen/Frauen erschossen. Ich hab da ja so meine Vermutungen welche Kränkungen der Amokläufer da über Jahre hinweg erdulden musste.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aber es ist ja viiiiiieeel einfacher, mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen und zu sagen "Ihr seid schuld!" Aber vergiss nicht: Wenn man mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, zeigen drei Finger immernoch in die eigene Richtung.


was zur hölle willst du den auch machen wenn 10, 20 oder sogar 30 leute auf dich einprügeln (geistig, körperlich was auch immer) du kannst nicht ALLEM standhalten du kannst nicht bei JEDEM zurückschlagen weil es dich auf dauer einfach auffrisst, kaputt macht, dicht total zerlegt.
Klar du KÖNNTEST Standhafter sein aber das ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit weil deine Psyche auch nicht unendlich belastbar ist. Dafür bist du einfach zu sehr mensch und zu wenig Maschiene


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Dennoch hat auch spectrumizer Recht. Die Welt ist kein Wunschkonzert und kein Zuckerschlecken. [...]
> 
> Ich halte es für eine große Charakterstärke _anders_ zu sein. Aber es ist deshalb eine Stärke, weil es eben unter Umständen ziemlich schwierig sein kann.


Ich vertrete keinen Standpunkt, dass man hart wie Kruppstahl sein muss, um durch's Leben zu kommen. Ich vertrete viel mehr den Punkt, den du als letztes in dem Quote angesprochen hast: Jeder von uns ist anders, was besonderes und einzigartig. 

Und dazu sollte man felsenfest stehen, sich dieses Recht nehmen und ausleben, egal was andere von dir denken. Und das ist das, was das Umfeld schwer (oder garnicht) akzeptieren kann und dagegen arbeitet. Und das auch nur aus dem Grund, weil sie ebenfalls diesen Punkt und dieses verkappte Verlangen in sich haben, anders, einzigartig und was besonderes zu sein. Und den haben sie sich auch erniedrigen, unterdrücken und anpassen lassen, bis man anderen gefallen hat und von denen akzeptiert wurde.

Das Thema hat einen Rattenschwanz ohnes gleichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LordofDemons schrieb:


> was zur hölle willst du den auch machen [...]


Ehrlich gesagt: Ich kanns verstehen, was das für eine Belastung und eine Qual ist. Aber keine Ahnung, was ich da machen würde, denn so heftig wars bei mir nie. 
Das Thema ist glaube auch zu individuell und zu komplex, um es in einem Forum zu bequatschen.
Aber als Lösungsansatz, vom Gefühl: Du hast den anderen nur ihre eigene Minderwertigkeit gespiegelt, die sie unerträglich fanden.


----------



## Kurushimi (17. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was zur hölle willst du den auch machen wenn 10, 20 oder sogar 30 leute auf dich einprügeln (geistig, körperlich was auch immer) du kannst nicht ALLEM standhalten du kannst nicht bei JEDEM zurückschlagen weil es dich auf dauer einfach auffrisst, kaputt macht, dicht total zerlegt.
> Klar du KÖNNTEST Standhafter sein aber das ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit weil deine Psyche auch nicht unendlich belastbar ist. Dafür bist du einfach zu sehr mensch und zu wenig Maschiene



nur wenn du sowieso schon das beliebtete opfer bist, wirst du auch von so vielen gemobbt. wer sich alles gefallen lässt ist halt ein opfer. im zweifelsfall dem wortführer der gruppe ansatzlos eine reinhauen- vieleicht verlierst du die prügelei, aber ein opfer das sich wehrt wird meisten nicht mehr weiter belästigt. 

lieber ein tag als löwe als 100 jahre ein schaf


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2009)

Kurushimi schrieb:


> nur wenn du sowieso schon das beliebtete opfer bist, wirst du auch von so vielen gemobbt. wer sich alles gefallen lässt ist halt ein opfer. im zweifelsfall dem wortführer der gruppe ansatzlos eine reinhauen- vieleicht verlierst du die prügelei, aber ein opfer das sich wehrt wird meisten nicht mehr weiter belästigt.
> 
> lieber ein tag als löwe als 100 jahre ein schaf


Kurushimi trifft Lods Argument kritisch,
LoDs Argument stirbt


----------



## EisblockError (17. März 2009)

Also die ganzen Leute die schreiben "selber schuld" und keine flamebaits sind haben echt keine Ahnung.

In meiner alten klassen wurde erst einer so heftig gemobbt das er die Schule verlies, dann haben sie sich einen nächsten augesucht, der verlies 4 monate später auch die schule, so ging das noch 1 mal bis auch ich die schule verlies da ich eine sehr Sensible Person bin die es nicht aushalten kann wenn andere GRUNDLOS!! fertig gemacht werden. Naja die Klasse hatte nacher nurnoch 20 schüler.


----------



## EisblockError (17. März 2009)

Kurushimi schrieb:


> nur wenn du sowieso schon das beliebtete opfer bist, wirst du auch von so vielen gemobbt. wer sich alles gefallen lässt ist halt ein opfer. im zweifelsfall dem wortführer der gruppe ansatzlos eine reinhauen- vieleicht verlierst du die prügelei, aber ein opfer das sich wehrt wird meisten nicht mehr weiter belästigt.
> 
> lieber ein tag als löwe als 100 jahre ein schaf






Was glaubst du warum diese Leute gemobbt werden????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm...--.... möglicherweise.....    WEIL SIE SICH NICHT WEHREN WÜRDEN  sind denn jemanls die stillen die täter? nein, es sind immer die Redegewanten.


----------



## Aromat05 (17. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dafür bist du einfach zu sehr mensch und zu wenig Maschiene


hallo  mein name ist TERMINATOR ICH MUSS VERNICHTEN


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

Eisblock, wir sind mit dem "Warum"-Thema glaube schon soweit gekommen, dass man genauso selber schuld ist, wenn man sich mobben lässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnofi (17. März 2009)

Wow, ich bin beeindruckt, dachte das wird ein mimimimimi-flame-thread.

Ich finde eure Ansichten und Gedanken gut.. Nur bei manchen denke ich echt meinen Teil...
Ihr habt mich echt nochmal zum nachdenken gebracht..

Aber ebenso bewundernswert ist das Umfrageergebniss... WIESO denken soviele, dass diese Disskussion schwachsinn ist? Ich finde es wirklich mal wichtig darüber zu sprechen aber ich habe da meine Hypothesen:

a) sie sind selber mobber

b) sie finden es lächerlich

c) langeweile, dumm

d) diverse andere

Manche Menschen wissen nicht, was sie anderen damit antun... Sie verletzen sie direkt damit.. Es tut weh! Es ist scheiße! Es macht kaputt...
Wenn man geschlagen wird und man zurückschlägt ist man dann sogar noch schuld..

Und wenn man austickt: WARUM!? Warum würde er sowas machen? Er hat sich ausgeschlossen, wieso sollten wir ihn mobben? Können wir nicht verstehen, würden wir nieee tun...

Ich möchte gerne mal in den Köpfen der Mobber sein... und mich fragen:
WARUM MACHT IHR DAS?

Ich möchte nicht, dass sich irgendwelche Leute sich hier outen wie blöde, sondern einfacvh mal direkt an diese Leute fragen: WARUM?

Macht euch das Spaß?
Fühlt ihr euch stark, weil euch selber mal sowas wiederfahren ist?
Habt ihr Probleme und wollt mal einen auf dicken Macker machen?
Oder seit ihr einfach nur Primitiv und dumm?

mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (17. März 2009)

Kurushimi schrieb:


> nur wenn du sowieso schon das beliebtete opfer bist, wirst du auch von so vielen gemobbt. wer sich alles gefallen lässt ist halt ein opfer. im zweifelsfall dem wortführer der gruppe ansatzlos eine reinhauen- vieleicht verlierst du die prügelei, aber ein opfer das sich wehrt wird meisten nicht mehr weiter belästigt.
> 
> lieber ein tag als löwe als 100 jahre ein schaf




Und das kleine Schaf sah das es gegen die Bären keine Chance hat, sie haben starke Tatzen und können lauter brüllen. Es wäre gerne ein Löwe dann würde es über sie herfallen und sie alle zerreissen. Und mit jedem Tag, an dem es nur ein Schaf war, wünschte es sich umso mehr ein böser Löwe zu sein......


Was meinst du wie sich jemand der nicht so redegewandt ist und nicht sonderlich stark ist wohl wehren wird?

Eben! Er zieht ne Knarre......


----------



## -Therion- (17. März 2009)

Kurushimi schrieb:


> mobbing is nix ungewöhnliches, net jeder der gemobbt wird holt gleich daddys wumme ausm schrank und  ballert aus frust um sich...
> 
> wenn man schuldige sucht, sollte man bei der gesellschaft anfangen die agression als solche verteufelt und raufende jungs im kindergarten erstmal in die diskussionsknuddelrunde steckt. agression und gewalt gehören zu menschlichem verhalten nunmal dazu- daher sollten kinder auch die chance bekommen damit umzugehen und sich net von 68er gestörten soziallaberpädagogen zu kuschelhamstern erziehen lassen müssen. wenn ich früher in der schule gemobbt wurde, hab ich demjenigen eine reingehauen und danach konnten wir uns beide ne predigt beim rektor anhören- aber so werden halt streitigkeiten unter jungs ausgetragen. heute wird antiagressionstraining gemacht, gruppendiskussionen und was net alles. nur wenn die kinder dann in nen beruf reinsollen, dann merken sie das das leben kein streichelzoo ist.
> 
> ...



Zum Glück holt nicht jeder der gemobbt wird ne Knarre raus. Sonst gäbs kein Mobbing mehr und dich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr.
Schön für dich das du andern eine reingehauen hast und das du meinst das so Streitigkeiten unter "Jungs" geregelt werden. 
Ich habe im Berufsleben noch nie meinem Konkurrenten eine reingehauen. 
Mit deiner Einstellung kannste gern Diktator oder Krimineller werden wenn du jedem der dich nervt ärgert oder sonst was eine reinballerst.

Und hack nicht auf Frauen rum bloss weil du mit deiner Schlägermacke nicht mehr bei denen ankommst. Dann noch auf die Medikamentenschienen gehen, man man bist ja auch nicht besser als die Pfeife Pfeiffer der immer auf Computerspielen rumhackt. 
Zu nem Amoklaufen gehören weit mehr Dinge als Waffen Pharmaka oder Killerspielen.

PS: Zum Bild mit dem Tiger. Der Mensch ist weitaus komplexer angelegt als irgendwelche Raubtiere die um Gebiete oder Weibchen kämpfen. Wer das leugnet ist selbst noch ein Tier.


----------



## Ciclon (17. März 2009)

Das mit dem zurückschlagen mit dem "Löwe" sein ist eben nicht so einfach. ich wurde selbst gemobbt hab dann irgendwann zurückgeschlagen udn was war? es ging nur noch heftiger weiter. Erst als das ganze dann nen jahr später eskaliert ist und ich fast ordentlich (mitten auf dem schulhof vor lehrern und schülern jeder altersklasse) zusammengeschlagen wurde hab ich mit polizeit gedroht falls derjenige mich nur ein einziges mal anfassen würde. Nunja es hat gewirkt und inzwischen hab ich zwar immernoch horror vor der Zeit und teils auch depressionen die von daher rühren aber es ist vorbei. Man mobbt mich nichtmehr und ich hab auch meine ruhe.

Was Ich damit sagen will: Manchmal ist man doch lieber Taktisch schlauer als Körperlich stark. (lieber Fuchs statt Löwe [beides tolle Tiere <3])


----------



## dalai (17. März 2009)

Worte sind wie Waffen. Wer Jemanden mit Worten angreift kann von einem weniger Wortgewandten durchaus einen Gegenangriff mit einer tödlichen Waffe erwarten. 

Mobbing ist vielleicht der  entscheidender Faktor, den jemand zu einem Amoklauf bewegen kann. Ausserdem ist es ein Faktor den man nicht gesetzlich verhindern kann. Man kann höchstens an den gesunden Menschenverstand appelieren, was jedoch nichts bringt wenn man keinen hat. Jedoch kann man an die personen appelieren, die Mobbing verhindern können und noch einen gesunden Menschenverstand haben. Zum Beispiel sollen Lehrer nicht einfach wegschauen, das tun natürlich auch nicht alle, sondern einschreiten. 

Macht es einen Unterschied ob der Mobber von der Schule verwiesen wird oder ob der Gemobbte freiwillig geht? Ja, möglicherweise kann ein Amoklauf vermieden werden und wird verhindert, dass sich der Mobber ein neues Opfer sucht.


----------



## -Therion- (17. März 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> Das mit dem zurückschlagen mit dem "Löwe" sein ist eben nicht so einfach. ich wurde selbst gemobbt hab dann irgendwann zurückgeschlagen udn was war? es ging nur noch heftiger weiter. Erst als das ganze dann nen jahr später eskaliert ist und ich fast ordentlich (mitten auf dem schulhof vor lehrern und schülern jeder altersklasse) zusammengeschlagen wurde hab ich mit polizeit gedroht falls derjenige mich nur ein einziges mal anfassen würde. Nunja es hat gewirkt und inzwischen hab ich zwar immernoch horror vor der Zeit und teils auch depressionen die von daher rühren aber es ist vorbei. Man mobbt mich nichtmehr und ich hab auch meine ruhe.



Solche Leute sofort anzeigen, nicht nur drohen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. März 2009)

Da kann ich echt froh sein, nicht auf einer staatlichen Schule zu sein wo die Lehrer einfach wegkucken -.-
was man da so hört... da kommt einem echt des grauen


----------



## Kurushimi (17. März 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Zum Glück holt nicht jeder der gemobbt wird ne Knarre raus. Sonst gäbs kein Mobbing mehr und dich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr.
> Schön für dich das du andern eine reingehauen hast und das du meinst das so Streitigkeiten unter "Jungs" geregelt werden.
> Ich habe im Berufsleben noch nie meinem Konkurrenten eine reingehauen.
> Mit deiner Einstellung kannste gern Diktator oder Krimineller werden wenn du jedem der dich nervt ärgert oder sonst was eine reinballerst.
> ...



ich rede von streitigkeiten unter kindern und jugendlichen, net vom berufsleben- da gibts andere taktiken um konflikte zu lösen- zb indem man sich mit psychlogie beschäftigt. da empfehle ich bücher von paul wazlawick  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Watzlawick

ich hacke auch net auf frauen rum, sondern ich bemängele die feminisierung unserer gesellschaft- dazu hab ich 2 links gepostet, wenn du da reingeschaut hättest, würdest net so nen scheiss schreiben...
und zu deinem ps kann ich nur sagen, menschen kämpfen auch um gebiete, weibchen, rohstoffe usw- das nennt man dann krieg... nur das tiere meistens ihre konflikte so austragen das sie dabei nicht gefahr laufen ihre eigene art auszurotten.

dein ganzer post ist weder konstruktiv noch durchdacht- am besten beteiligst du dich mit deinem sandkastenniveau besser nichtmehr an dieser diskussion. mir fehlt die zeit und die lust deine beiträge zu analysieren und zu widerlegen

http://wissen.spiegel.de/wissen/resultset....&fo=SPIEGEL
hier noch was um dich über psychopharmaka zu informieren- aber die pharmalobby greift man ja net an, wenn mal wer ausklinkt. das tim k. wegen depressionen in behandlung war ist bekannt.

waffen sind die ältesten werkzeuge die wir menschen benutzen. vom faustkeil bis zur pistole is ne grade linie- net der gegenstand entscheidet über seine verwendung, sondern der der ihn benutzt. verbiete alle waffen und irgendwer geht in den wald und bricht sich nen ast vom baum...


----------



## Scrätcher (17. März 2009)

Kurushimi schrieb:


> und zu deinem ps kann ich nur sagen, menschen kämpfen auch um gebiete, weibchen, rohstoffe usw- das nennt man dann krieg... nur das tiere meistens ihre konflikte so austragen das sie dabei nicht gefahr laufen ihre eigene art auszurotten.



Vielleicht sollten wir dazu erstmal eins klären:

Licht und Schatten, weiß und schwarz, gut und böse können nicht ohne einander existieren!

Egal wie gut oder schlecht eine Gesellschaft ist, was unter dem Durschnitt liegt wird immer als Schlecht und die darüber als Gut eingestuft. Deshalb müssen wir uns erstmal die Frage stelle: Was erwarten wir für ein Niveau von unserer Gesellschaft?

An was legt man die Meßlatte an wenn man eine Kultur bewerten will?

Die Zeiten ändern sich, früher hat man sich geprügelt bis einer am Boden lag und der Sieger stand fest. Später hat man sich auf dem Boden weitergeprügelt. Heute wird erstmal das Gebiß des Verlierers im Randstein verankert und nochmal nachgetreten. Es ist nicht mehr das faire Verhalten was auch in der Natur vorkommt: "Der Verlierer verläßt das Revier, der Sieger bleibt." Nein, die Menschen haben es traurigerweise fortentwickelt.

Doch was ist der Mensch? Die Psychologie ist der Meinung, der Mensch wird aus reinem Ego angetrieben (Oder täusche ich mich da? Ich würde ja zu gerne hören das es nicht so ist...). Ein Mensch glaubt weil er nach dem Leben was besseres erwartet, er spendet um sich dort einen Platz zu sichern und und und.

Was ist der Mensch? Ich würde sagen ein Wesen das durch seine Triebe und seinen Interellekt angetrieben wird. Eigentlich sollte uns der Interellekt auch Lehren, dass wir ein Rudel sind. Wir sind nicht mehr Alleinversorger. Jeder ist ein Zahnrad von der großen Uhr die sich Bevölkerung nennt. Dementsprechend kann es nur in unserem Interesse sein, wenn wir "verünftig" miteinander umgehen und nicht "tierisch"!

Ein Kampf, ob Wettkampf oder was auch immer sollte bestimmte Regeln erfüllen. Er sollte auf gleicher Ebene ausgetragen werden und fair sein. Leider werden meist Schwächere bevorzugt weil sie eben keine Gegner sondern nur Opfer sind, dementsprechend das Risiko einer Niederlage niedriger ist und somit die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher ist, dass das eigene Ego gestreichelt wird. 

Wenn du sagst:"Männer können es unter sich ausmachen!" Geb ich dir Recht, solange sie mit Ehre fair kämpfen, aber wir reden hier von Mobbing, was garantiert nicht darunter fällt!


----------



## Greshnak (17. März 2009)

Das viele Amokläufer gemobbt worden ist egal es geht nur darum das Ballerspiele jeden zu gewältigen Killern machen.


----------



## Kurushimi (17. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Die Zeiten ändern sich, früher hat man sich geprügelt bis einer am Boden lag und der Sieger stand fest. Später hat man sich auf dem Boden weitergeprügelt. Heute wird erstmal das Gebiß des Verlierers im Randstein verankert und nochmal nachgetreten. Es ist nicht mehr das faire Verhalten was auch in der Natur vorkommt: "Der Verlierer verläßt das Revier, der Sieger bleibt." Nein, die Menschen haben es traurigerweise fortentwickelt.
> 
> Ein Kampf, ob Wettkampf oder was auch immer sollte bestimmte Regeln erfüllen. Er sollte auf gleicher Ebene ausgetragen werden und fair sein. Leider werden meist Schwächere bevorzugt weil sie eben keine Gegner sondern nur Opfer sind, dementsprechend das Risiko einer Niederlage niedriger ist und somit die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher ist, dass das eigene Ego gestreichelt wird.
> 
> Wenn du sagst:"Männer können es unter sich ausmachen!" Geb ich dir Recht, solange sie mit Ehre fair kämpfen, aber wir reden hier von Mobbing, was garantiert nicht darunter fällt!



in dem punkt geb ich dir recht. daher auch meine kritik an der kuschelpädagogik, die heutzutage schon vom kindergarten an unseren kindern aufgezwungen wird. wer im sandkasten net raufen lernt, wird auch später net wissen wo die grenzen sind, weil ihm die erfahrungen fehlen. das die lehrer später lieber wegschauen als einzugreifen ist auch nur ein produkt dieser entwicklung- die schüler heutzutage haben nie gelernt ihre lehrer als respektspersonen anzusehen. 

mobbing an sich wird man nicht abschaffen können- es gibt immer gruppenbildung und ein paar die net dazugehören. aber wenn man seine kinder so erzieht das sie ein selbstbewusstsein eintwickeln und bereit sind für sich selber einzustehen, entwickeln sie auch ein gefühl für andere. mitgefühl komt halt von fühlen, also eigene erfahrungen auf andere projezieren.


----------



## Virolac (17. März 2009)

Meiner meinung nach ist das total schwachsinn das Shooter gewaltätig machen.Mit der ausnahme von geistig  eingeschränkten oder leuten die so oder so einen knall haben.
Und nur leute die soweiso zu gewalt neigen oder gerne töten möchten oder sich wei ein kleinkind an mobbern rächen wollen suchen sich anregungen wei mans macht in shootern.
Das einzige was dagegen hilft ist auffällige leute zum psychiater zu schicken und wenn rasu kommt das sie labil sind ihnen einfach den kauf zu verbitten und schon ist das prob gelöst.
Weil fsk hin und her wer ein spiel haben möchte kommt daran ob er alt genug ist oder nicht es gibt eltern freunde oder irgenwelche leute in läden die man fragen kann und es ist net schwer bei ner reg ein falsches GB anzugeben!!
Und ich mein wer sich mobben läst ist selber schuld wer sich von so kindischen kramm runtermachen läst hat auch schon irgentwas im kopf deffekt!


----------



## Falathrim (17. März 2009)

Gnofi schrieb:


> Der 15-jährige *Paul P.* kommt wie jeden Montagmorgen an seine Realschule in Musterhausen. Wie jeden morgen fängt er sich ein paar dumme Sprüche von seinen mitschülern ein. Kommt in die Klasse und wird fertig gemacht und die Lehrer können nichts dagegen unternehmen. Im Unterricht sitzt er nur da und kann sich nicht konzentrieren - aus der Angst etwas falsches zu sagen, sagt er nichts, weil er Angst hat, dass Ihn seine Mitschüler anfangen zu Mobben.
> Kaum zuhause warten seine Eltern dort um Ihm eine Moralpredigt zu halten, da er seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht hat. Er ist total verschlossen - es geht schon Jahrelang so.
> Er setzt sich ohne mittagessen an den PC und fängt an, Counter Strike zu spielen um die Wut "wegzuballern".
> Ein Mix aus Depression und Wut mischt sich zusammen und staut sich zusammen, da er mit niemanden darüber reden kann. Er fängt an über das Morden nachzudenken...


Also wirklich. Nicht jedes gemobbte, dicke  Kind wird Comedian wie Paul Panzer!


----------



## tschilpi (17. März 2009)

Die Jungen in unserer Schule sind auch etwas seltsam. Dumm, einpaar zerrüttete Persönlichkeiten die schlecht in der Schule sind, usw. Ich werde eigentlich fast nie gemobbt, sind eher Freunde, es gab nur seltene Fälle wo das so war, denn wenn einem ein bestimmtes Menschenideal anders vorkommt zieht so mancher darüber her.

Aber, wir haben so ein Mädchen in der Klasse, das ist ja mal echt krass. Wird von jedem gemieden, aber echt von jedem. Ist auch schlecht in der Schule und scheint Probleme in der Familie zu haben. Würde mich echt blöd anfühlen, so ganz allein in der Schule - und dann noch so gemieden werden... sozusagen empfinden die Leute bei uns sie als eine Art ''Seuche''. Nie mit ihr in Berührung kommen, auf keinen Fall. Sogar wenn sie die Tür berührt, berührt kein anderer von der Klasse die Tür, unter keinen Umständen. Wäre bestimmt hart, wenn mir das widerfahren würde. Da hilft auch wehren nichts, denn auch wenn die Leute dann einem nichts tun oder keine Sprüche klopfen, ist das auch sehr schlimm. So ganz ohne Freunde 0_o


----------



## Falathrim (17. März 2009)

Dann geh auf sie zu. Andere werden ähnliches denken und es dir gleichtun.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

Gnofi schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne mal in den Köpfen der Mobber sein... und mich fragen:
> WARUM MACHT IHR DAS?


These:
Ein Mobber mobbt, weil er nur dadurch sein Selbstwertgefühl steigern kann, indem er andere erniedrigt.
Ein Mobber ist eine seelisch arme und zerrüttete Persönlichkeit, dem Mitgefühl, Toleranz und Wertschätzung für seine Mitmenschen fehlt.
Ein Mobber ist Opfer und Täter zugleich. Opfer seiner eigenen Vergangenheit, Erziehung und Geschichte. Und Täter, weil er das, was er an Werten für das Leben gelernt hat, so an seine Mitmenschen weitergibt.

Vorhin in der U-Bahn im TV gelesen bei "Spruch des Tages": "Ich entscheide, wer mich beleidigt." (Klaus Kinski)


----------



## Blooddrainer (18. März 2009)

> Amokläufe - Bist DU daran Schuld?


Jou!
Edit :



> Er fängt an über das Morden nachzudenken...



das tue ich auch oft , bin aber auch kein Mobbingopfer


----------



## theyang (18. März 2009)

http://www.esl.eu/de/playervideos/?vid=393...812f9bed1a68b96 sehts euch an das sagt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuroneko-sama (18. März 2009)

*senf dazugeb*



Ich war selbst jahrelang Mobbingopfer - weil ich mich einfach geweigert habe, der Masse hinterherzurennen und zudem noch übergewichtig & verpickelt war. Übergewicht und Pickel wurden auch immer schlimmer, durch Kummerfessen. Dadurch wurde dem gemobbe neue Nahrung gegeben - ein Teufelskreis.

Ich hatte erst die Klasse gewechselt - es ging weiter.

Dann wechselte ich die Schule - und zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben freute ich mich darauf, morgens zur Schule zu gehen. Ich war immernoch anders als die anderen, aber wurde so akzeptiert, wie ich bin.

Durch die schwere Zeit geholfen haben mir 2 sehr gute Freunde, meine Mutter und ein Therapeut. Ich hatte Selbstmordgedanken, habe auch 2 Mal versucht, mich umzubringen. 



Und jetzt das Happy End meiner Story: Wärend ich inzwischen erfolgreich bin, eine wundervolle Tochter und einen tollen Mann habe, (meiner Meinung nach) relativ gut aussehe (seit damals gut 30 Kilo abgenommen und die Pickel sind weg) und allgemein glücklich bin, traf ich neulich die Obermobberin. Ich erkannte sie, sprach sie an und sie erzählte. Eine geschiedene Ehe, arbeitslos und enorme Gewichtszunahme - meine innere Stimme sang lauthals "Freude schöner Götterfunken".



An die Mobber hier: Ich hoffe, euch geht es irgendwann genauso wie der blöden Kuh! HA!

An die Mobbingopfer: Versucht, die Zeit zu überstehen. Irgendwann wird es besser.


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2009)

Meine Schulzeit liegt schon lockere 20 Jahre zurück und auch da wurden Kinder gehänselt und "gequält"...Kinder können sehr grausam sein,aber das gehört nun mal zu unserer Ellenbogengeselschaft dazu.heute leider mehr als damals...
aber wie kann ICH Schuld an der Tat eines Verrückten sein,den ich nie kennen gelernt habe???
ich denke das ist zu pauschal gedacht.wo willst du eine Grenze setzen wann wer Schuld an der Straftat eines anderen ist?
reicht nicht vielleicht schon ein Wort in Zorn gesprochen um beim anderen das "Fass zum überlaufen" zu bringen?
wir leben in keiner Welt in der es nur Friede Freude und Sponnenschein gibt.wird es auch nie geben.
jeder sollte sich eh dem anderen gegenüber tolerant und respektvoll verhalten,aber man ist halt nur ein Mensch mit allen Schwächen und Fehlern die dazu gehören,sodas jeder mal ein schlechten Tag hat und einen anderen ungerechtfertigt anmacht.bin ich deswegen schon schuldig wenn diejenige Person später loszieht und jemanden umbringt???????
für mich ist das Unsinn...


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2009)

Kuroneko-sama schrieb:


> traf ich neulich die Obermobberin. Ich erkannte sie, sprach sie an und sie erzählte. Eine geschiedene Ehe, arbeitslos und enorme Gewichtszunahme - meine innere Stimme sang lauthals "Freude schöner Götterfunken".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sehr schöne Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das ist in der Tat ein guter Post für Mobbingopfer...nie aufgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (18. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> These:
> Ein Mobber mobbt, weil er nur dadurch sein Selbstwertgefühl steigern kann, indem er andere erniedrigt.
> Ein Mobber ist eine seelisch arme und zerrüttete Persönlichkeit, dem Mitgefühl, Toleranz und Wertschätzung für seine Mitmenschen fehlt.
> Ein Mobber ist Opfer und Täter zugleich. Opfer seiner eigenen Vergangenheit, Erziehung und Geschichte. Und Täter, weil er das, was er an Werten für das Leben gelernt hat, so an seine Mitmenschen weitergibt.



Darin stimme ich mit Dir überein. Genauso schlimm empfinde ich aber die zahlreichen Leute die dann weg schauen und froh sind, dass es sie nicht selber trifft. Oder vielleicht noch mitmobben. 

Mobbing gibts auch nicht nur an Schulen, sondern auch an Arbeitsplätzen. Ich nehme mal an, dass das dann die gleichen sind, die auch schon in der Schule andere getriezt haben. Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt der Hans nimmermehr.

Auch wenn es schwer fällt und Überwindung kostet, schaut nicht weg, sondern mischt Euch ein.


----------



## Dinquisitor (18. März 2009)

So, mal mein Senf zum Thema:

Ich gehörte seinerzeit (Schule) auch zu denen, die gemobbt wurden. Hintergrund hierbei war meine Herkunft (Polen), Kleidung (viel Geld hatte meine Familie damals nicht, da waren wir froh dass wir was für jede Jahreszeit anzuziehen hatten) und später auch noch Musikgeschmack (bei dem letzten Punkt frage ich mich öfter im Nachhinein, was für Schwachsinn man sich so als Gründe sucht um einen fertigzumachen *kopfschüttel*). Wehren konnte ich mich zu Beginn gar nicht (wie denn auch? war der deutschen Sprache am Anfang nicht mächtig und konnte mir schlecht Klamotten selbst herstellen die stylisch aussehen), später resignierte man irgendwo einfach. 

Es war hart, das jeden Tag mitmachen zu müssen, und es tat jeden Tag mehr psychisch denn körperlich weh, weil man wusste, dass der Mist weitergehen würde. Ob ich da an Suizid dachte? Nein, sicher nicht. Mir war klar, dass die Schule irgendwann zu Ende ist, und es nicht immer so weitergehen wird. An Amoklauf? Noch weniger - Gewalt lehne ich seit jeher ab und ist ohnehin keine Lösung, da man nur final sich selbst erledigt hätte und auch noch den Freaks die mich gemobbt haben zeigen würde, wie nahe mir das alles ging.

In Erwartung dessen, dass sich das bis zum Ende meiner Schullaufbahn nicht ändern würde kam dann iwann Jahrgangsstufe 11, die Klassen wurden gemischt, Leistungskursfahrt. 5 Tage Horrorvorstellung. Ging ich von aus jedenfalls und hatte auch bis zum ersten abend recht behalten bis... ja.. bis jemand dem ich bis heute dafür dankbar bin, ein Mitschüler der die 11 wiederholte und sehr beliebt war in der Stufe, als alle abends ausgehen wollten als erstes vor allen Leuten mich, der da grad in der Ecke im Raum saß und nichts mit sich anzufangen wusste, fragte, ich mit dem und noch anderen ne Runde durch die Kneipen ziehen wolle. Alle starrten ihn an - anscheinend wusste er nicht so recht über meinen "Status" bescheid wie der Rest, der sich seit Jahren alle Mühe gab meinen Status aufrechtzuerhalten - und fragten ihn was das solle und warum er mit so einem wie mir was zu tun haben wolle. Seine Antwort damals ist bei mir bis heute im Kopf geblieben, wortwörtlich "Ich kenne ihn nicht, und ändere das heute abend. Wem es nicht gefällt, braucht nicht mitzukommen".Fragte mich ob ich nu mitkomme, tja, und wir zogen los. 

Ergebnis war: ich hatte eine extrem spassige LK-Fahrt, und vor allem: das mobben hörte zwar nicht auf, aber das, was danach in Zukunft war "pille-palle". *Ein Einzelner der sich nicht von der Masse anstecken liess, hatte in dem Moment mein (Schul-)Leben verändert*. Ich machte meine Abi - wenn auch mit einem besch....eidenem Notenschnitt - und sah die meisten Leute nicht wieder. Die, die ich noch später mal irgendwo getroffen habe, sind entweder "Vollpfosten" (sorry den Ausdruck, aber der Begriff trifft es aus meiner Sicht) geblieben - nur mit dem Unterschied dass sie im Arbeitsleben / Privatleben nun diejenigen waren die Probleme hatten wegen ihrer Einstellung und grandios scheiterten (ja, ich gebe zu dass da durchaus auch Schadenfreude bei mir dabei war diese Menschen mal auf der "anderen Seite" zu sehen), oder aber waren in der Lage sich zu entschuldigen und tats. dann ein Gespräch mit mir zu suchen auch um zu verstehen, wie es mir damals dabei ging usw. - das hätten sie nicht gemusst und es zollt mir bis heute Respekt ab, dass sie dies getan haben.

Was ich mit meinem Beispiel aufzeigen wollte ist denk ich klar, aber ich formuliere es nochmal: es reicht oft ein Einzelner der in der Gruppe angesehen / akzeptiert wird, um das Mobbing zu stoppen. Manchmal reicht es wenn man demjenigen der gemobbt wird "die Hand reicht", damit dessen Leben erträglicher wird. Und ich denke nicht, dass es für irgendeinen ein so großes Opfer ist, als dass man es nicht bringen könnte, wenn man die Möglichkeit dazu hat.

Soviel von meiner Seite.

Gruß


----------



## theyang (18. März 2009)

@Greshnak: "Das viele Amokläufer gemobbt worden ist egal es geht nur darum das Ballerspiele jeden zu gewältigen Killern machen."

BLÖDSINN!!!!!!!

Früher in der zeit wo es noch C64 gab oder amiga oder die leut in ner spielhalle waren zum spielen waren es die FILME (videos) das man gewaltätig is/wird.
Heute sind es einfach die Spiele (oder wie von medien behaubtet EGO-Shooterspiele). Ich finde das ne Idiotie.....

Wär es da nicht mal sinnvoller über denjenigen mehr zu wissen der die tat begeht WARUM???? Was hat er für umfeld, wie geht dem in der familie usw.
Spiele selber schon seit 10 jahren ein EGO-Shooterspiel bin aber nie auf den gedanken gekommen Amok zu laufen oder mich umzubringen.

Naja jezt Sind es die Spiele und nicht mehr die Filme bin gespannt was so in ca 10-20 jahren schuld is obwoll der kern immer der gleiche werden bleibt der MENSCH selbst.

So nochmal der hinweiß auf das video http://www.esl.eu/de/playervideos/?vid=393...812f9bed1a68b96 schaut es euch an dauert bischen aber da wird eigendlich der Kern angesprochen.

Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2009)

Mein ich das nur oder ist die Umfrage ziemlicher Murks?
Entweder sagt man Ja und ist ein Arschloch oder man sagt nein und ist ein Arschloch...
Mir fehlt da ein positives Nein... es heißt entweder nur Ja ich bin schuld aber ich was/nichts dagegen/sag nichts oder Nein ich bin nicht schuld und es ist mir scheiß egal/das ist alles Schwachsinn... also ein "Nein ich bin nicht schuld und tu aber was dagegen"


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Achso, zur Umfrage: da fehlt ein sehr wichtiger Punkt!
> "Nein ich muss nichts ändern, da ich nicht mobbe und nie gemobbt habe. Im Gegenteil, ich verteidige Mobbingopfer"



Joar Selor, seh ich genauso. Hatte ich auch schon früher erwähnt. 
In der Umfrage kann man nur der Böse sein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2009)

Ach... na gut ^^
naja, nach den Auswahlmöglichkeiten erachtete ich es nicht als Sinnvoll die Antworten zu lesen *gg*


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2009)

Dinquisitor schrieb:


> Ergebnis war: ich hatte eine extrem spassige LK-Fahrt, und vor allem: das mobben hörte zwar nicht auf, aber das, was danach in Zukunft war "pille-palle". *Ein Einzelner der sich nicht von der Masse anstecken liess, hatte in dem Moment mein (Schul-)Leben verändert*. Ich machte meine Abi - wenn auch mit einem besch....eidenem Notenschnitt - und sah die meisten Leute nicht wieder. Die, die ich noch später mal irgendwo getroffen habe, sind entweder "Vollpfosten" (sorry den Ausdruck, aber der Begriff trifft es aus meiner Sicht) geblieben - nur mit dem Unterschied dass sie im Arbeitsleben / Privatleben nun diejenigen waren die Probleme hatten wegen ihrer Einstellung und grandios scheiterten (ja, ich gebe zu dass da durchaus auch Schadenfreude bei mir dabei war diese Menschen mal auf der "anderen Seite" zu sehen), oder aber waren in der Lage sich zu entschuldigen und tats. dann ein Gespräch mit mir zu suchen auch um zu verstehen, wie es mir damals dabei ging usw. - das hätten sie nicht gemusst und es zollt mir bis heute Respekt ab, dass sie dies getan haben.


erstmal Respekt für dein guten Text, da du ja in deinem Post geschrieben hattest das du anfangs ja der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig warst.wenn ich jetzt diesen Text lese hat sich das wohl um 120 % geändert...
was mich interessieren würde:hast du noch zu dem Kontakt der dich rausgerissen hatte aus deiner Isolation oder weisst du was aus dem geworden ist?


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2009)

Nein, mir ist das egal.

Ich gehe nicht weiter auf den rest ein. Darum sag ich lieber was ich zum Thema denke und nicht zur Diskusion.

Im grunde ist es immer das selbe. Der stärkere Mobt den Schwächeren. Früher war sowas dann König/diktator. (Stärke ist nicht nur Kraft, auch mit einer "Gang" und anderem mist kann man stark werden)
Dann gibt es zwei sorten der "schwachen" diejenigen die sich verteidigen und irgendwann selber zu den stärkeren gehören. Und diejenigen die sich fertig machen lassen depresiv werden und am ende ein solches szenario anfangen.

Ich würde wenn ich meine ganze kindheit ansehe sagen ich war ein schwacher der später stark wurde und vermutlich genug dumme sprüche gemacht hat. Jedoch erkennt man an den mensch den man "mobt" (ich mein hier dumme sprüche und kein scheiss nigger verpiss dich in deine heimat etc ..) ob sie sich wirklich gekränkt fühlen. 

die wirklich beledigenden typen find ich unter aller sau. besonders  weil sie oft 5 vs 1 machen etc.. 1 gegen 1 sind sie hingegen völlig ruhig. Es ist keiner an nem dummen spruch gleich depresiv geworden zumindest bei mir nicht. Aber wenn dich 5 leute oder mehr beleidigen und deine eltern auch noch (wie im beispiel) denke ich schon das er a) zuschlägt irgendwann und wenn er körperlich schlecht gebaut ist b) die waffe von irgendwo holt und es so regelt.

deshalb sehe ich mich nicht als schuldiger.. ist noch keiner meiner klasse durchgedreht. 
besonders die beleidiger müssen aufpassen was sie sagen. und es gibt irgendwo eine schmerzgrenze ..
in der ersten sek gab es bei mir das auch und es endete mit einer schlägerei was am ende das ganze beendet hat.
ich bin wie ich bin und wenn jemand ein problem damit hat isses schön für ihn

so far
mfg minaz


----------



## Vibria (18. März 2009)

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass jemals jemanden großartig gemobbt hab. Im Spaß ein paar dumme Sprüche klopfen, die dann auch als Spaß aufgefasst werden, ja, schön und gut. Aber ich hab nie versucht, jemanden fertig zu machen.
Das macht auch keiner, der weiß, wie es einem, der gemobbt wird ergeht.

Heutzutage muss man nur ein wenig individuell sein und einen eigenen Charakter besitzen, um von anderen belächelt zu werden - wenn man Pech hat, wird man dafür sogar fertig gemacht. Ich bin glücklicherweise schon seit einigen Jahren aus der Schule raus. Aber wenn ich mir die Schüler heutzutage so angucke, bin ich erschüttert. Der Umgang miteinander ist einfach nur ein Alptraum. Ich bin froh, dass ich nicht in der heutigen Zeit zur Schule gehe! 

Das schlimme ist ja, die, die andere fertig machen sind meist auch noch dumm wie Brot. Kein Funken Grips - aber auf anderen rumhacken. Sobald man Verstand hat, ist man der Depp vom Dienst. Bedenklich!

Dass Jugendliche dann anfangen an sich zu zweifeln und an Selbstmord oder Mord denken, kann ich da schon nachvollziehen. Man bekommt tagein tagaus eingeredet, dass man ein Idiot und nichts wert wäre, bis man es selber glaubt. Dass dann jemand Amok läuft und sich danach selber tötet und denkt "Hey, so mach ich mir wenigstens im Tod einen Namen" oder sich einfach nur rächen will, ist plausibel. Vor allem halt, wenn man nicht darüber stehen kann. Manchen Leuten ist das Talent einfach nicht gegeben, darüber zu lachen oder sich zu wehren. Und dagegen anzukommen ist auch wirklich sehr schwer! Das schaffen wohl die wenigsten!

Es ist dringend erforderlich, dass die Gesellschaft umdenkt. Viele Kinder und Jugendliche sind heutzutage einfach nur noch bösartig und ihnen mangelt es an jeder Art von Erziehung. Solang sich das nicht ändert, werden auch weiterhin andere Jugendliche Amok laufen.


----------



## Dinquisitor (18. März 2009)

> erstmal Respekt für dein guten Text, da du ja in deinem Post geschrieben hattest das du anfangs ja der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig warst.wenn ich jetzt diesen Text lese hat sich das wohl um 120 % geändert...
> was mich interessieren würde:hast du noch zu dem Kontakt der dich rausgerissen hatte aus deiner Isolation oder weisst du was aus dem geworden ist?



@Shadow24:

Erstmal danke fürs Kompliment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Deutsch wird sicherlich niemals perfekt werden, und meinen Akzent (das kennt man von uns Osteropäern mit dem schön ausgesprochenem "R") werd ich wohl auch nie mehr los, aber ich denke für den Alltag & Berufsleben ist es ausreichend und bereitet mir keine größeren Probleme mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kontakt zu demjenigen habe ich nicht mehr all zu viel - liegt jedoch vor allem daran, dass er in seinem Job jeden Tag um die Welt jettet und wenn er schonmal in der Gegend ist, er vor allem die Zeit mit seiner Familie verbingen will, was bei seinem Beruf ohnehin schwierig ist. Jedoch sehen wir uns mind. 1x im Jahr auf unseren Abitreffen, wo wir zuerst immer mit allen zusammensitzen, und uns spätestens nach 2 Stunden dann in eine andere Kneipe verlagern und dort dann eine richtig schöne Zeit haben (wenn auch der Tag danach mit furchtbaren Kopfschmerzen und reichlich flauem Magen verbunden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Scrätcher (18. März 2009)

So mal ein, zwei Rückblicke aus meinem Leben! oO

Gerade die Grundschulzeit ist prägend und was man für Erfahrungen dort macht.

1. Ich hatte Geburtstag und freute mich über all die Kinder die gekommen waren die sogar Geschenke mitgebracht hatten!^^ Als ich eins aufmachte stellte ich fest es war der Playmobilreiter den ich schon von einem anderen Kind gekriegt hatte. Wie Kinder halt mal so sind erzählte ich es der, die ihn mir geschenkt hatte brühwarm.^ ^ Später nahm mich meine Mutter auf die Seite und erklärte mir das man sowas nicht macht und das sie jetzt wohl deshalb traurig ist. Und so wackelte ich hin und sagte ihr dass ich mich darüber freuen würde, denn jetzt hätte zwei von dem und das er mir gefällt. Ich werd wohl nie vergessen wie ihre Augen darauf leuchteten.

Da stellte ich fest, das man manchmal erst nachdenken sollte bevor man etwas sagt.

2. Kennt ihr Grupphusten? Man will Husten kriegt aber keine Luft, eine ziemlich unangenehme Sache und nach dem zweiten Notfallarzt (beim zweiten ohne Krankenhausaufenthalt) war klar: "Ich muß in Kur!" Eine Mutter-Kind-Kur wurde angesetzt und es war auch hmmmm... nett. Bis auf das Mädel was mich ständig geärgert, gepfetzt und gekratzt hat. Sowas frustet! Und so ging ich zu meiner Mutter und sagte ihr:"Mama du hast mich falsch erzogen!" Sie schaute mich mit großen Augen an und heute muß ich lachen wenn ich mir so nen kleinen Steppke vorstelle der das seiner Mutter vorhält! Sie fragte natürlich gleich warum und ich antwortete:"Du hast gesagt Mädchen schlägt man nicht! Aber da ist eine die ärgert mich die ganze Zeit!" Meine Mutter grinste und sagte das ich mich in diesem besonderen Fall ruhig wehren dürfe. Ich wehrte mich und sie hört auf.

Es war befreiend etwas dagegen unternehmen zu können und doch war mich klar, dass man das nur in besonderen Situationen macht. 

3. Grundschule! Sie neigt sich dem Ende zu und während die Jungs langsam anfangen ihre C64-Disketten emsig untereinander zu tauschen erzählen die Mädchen über "Bravo" und wie süß die schmierigen Typen darin sind. Ja ja, da fing es an mit Mädels sind viel weiter! Egal!^^ Ein Klassenkamerad war nicht gerade sehr redegewandt. Er war zwar ziemlich stark aber glücklicherweise dessen nicht bewußt. Einmal stand er im Pausenhof an einem Baum und alle machten ihre Witze über ihn. Nicht weil sie es böse meinten, es dachte halt keiner darüber nach, das es ihm weh tat. Ein Kumpel von mir und ich hatten Mitleid mit ihm. Er war nicht besonders lustig, oder hatte auch nur annährend irgendwas was interessant für uns gewesen wäre (kein C64 usw) aber irgendwie sagten wir immer ja wenn er fragte ob er heute mittag mit uns rumhängen durfte. Irgendwo hatten wir Mitleid.....

Die Jahre zogen ins Land ich hatte nicht mehr viel von ihm gehört seit er umgezogen war. Ausser vielleicht: Er hatte jetzt ne Glatze, trug ständig ne Bomberjacke und Springerstiefel und war wohl irgendwann zu einem ziemlichen Schläger mutiert. Das waren zwei Extreme, ich für meinen Teil hatte DocMartens mit roten Schnürsenkeln und auf meiner Bomberjacke provokant "Gegen Nazis" draufstehen. Meine Haare waren lange und auf der Seite rasiert. Wie es sich halt für einen KleinstadtpunkHeavyFan gehörte. Nun latschte ich durch eine kleine Stadt in Richtung der Wohnung meiner damals Angebeteten. Als ich gerade um die Ecke bog sah ich zwei "Glatzen" auf mich zukommen. Das ist sowas, dass man nicht wirklich braucht und mir war klar: "Du kannst rennen aber du kannst dich ebensogut auf den Boden werfen und tot stellen! Beides ist wohl nicht wirklich effektiv und von Erfolg gekrönt....." Der Eine davon war ER! Die beiden hatte mich im Visier, mir war klar, das es eigentlich kein entrinnen gab. Ich ging auf ihn zu, begrüßte ihn und fragte wie es ihm geht und das ich seit der Grundschule nicht mehr viel von ihm gehört habe. In diesem Moment geschah etwas merkwürdiges. Seine Augen wurden wieder entspannter und seine Stimme ruhiger. Er meinte soweit ganz gut und wie es mir so ging. Ich meinte "joar kann mich nicht beklagen aber ich muß weiter meine Freundin wartet machs gut!" Und machte das ich Land gewinn...

Ich habs erst nicht verstanden, ich dachte er zerlegt mich jetzt gerade für die Grundschulklasse früher, aber vielleicht hatte er sich ja auch daran erinnert, das wir ihn damals bei uns geduldet haben. Und was für uns eigentlich "egal" war, war wohl für ihn immens wichtig.


Was ich damit sagen will: 

Es ist nicht immer alles so wie es scheint, auch wenn man mal was aus Spaß sagt, oder macht kann das verletztend sein. Niemand verlangt, dass sich ein Mensch jetzt um 100 % verändert oder schlimmer: Verstellt!

Sondern einfach nur, dass ihr mit offenen Augen durch das Leben geht und euch ab und zu Gedanken über euch und eure Mitmenschen macht.....


----------



## Pentu (18. März 2009)

Also bei allem Respekt zu dem was passiert ist.

Aber es werden so viele Schüler gemobbt. Ich glaube so gut wie jeder ist in seinem Leben schon mal auf einen
Menschen getroffen der ihn grundlos dumm von der Seite angemacht hat. 

Es ist ja auch nicht so das mobbing erst seit ein paar Jahren besteht das gab es schon als unsere Eltern zur Schule gegangen sind! Und alles bis dahin haben die Zeit rum gebracht. 

Bis auf 3 Menschen in Deutschland. Die sind einfach Phyisch geschädigt allein von Mobbing etc. läuft keiner Amok
nur es ist halt der einfachste Grund der Umwelt die Schuld zu geben antatt den Eltern den vielleicht die macken Ihres
Sohnes aufallen hätten müssen!


----------



## GerriG (18. März 2009)

> Nicht der der leute erschiesst ist daran schuld.
> Sondern die die das aus ihm gemacht haben.
> Die die zuschauen wenn einer auf die fresse bekommt in der schule.
> Die lehrer die nichts machen wollen, weill sie wohl selber angst haben.Oder ihnen is es egal.



Teil recht.

Du bist der, der abdrückt, du bist der jenige der sich Gedanken gemacht hat, wie er es ihnen heimzahlen kann.

Jedoch, gibt es genug Hilfen wo man hingehen kann, man muss nur über seinen Schatten springen, man kann zu Sozialarbeiter gehen, man kann sich in der Schule bei seinem Vertrauens lehrer hilfe suchen.

Meiner meinung, sind es SEHR viele FAKTOREN die dazu führen, das jemand so am Rad dreht, auch Mobbing is ein Teil davon.

Nur wenn jemand sich so etwas über sich ergehen lässt, ist auch selber dran schuld.

Wie bestimmt schon das alles gesagt wurde.
Das Leben ist kein zuckerschlecken, entweder such ich Hilfe, oder muss damit selber klar kommen.
Ist es schon bald soweit, das wir Metall detektoren an unseren Schulen brauchen?


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wie alt Ihr seid, was ich, themenbezogen mal interessant finden würde, aber nichts desto trotz kann selbst ich schon behaupten, dass sich Generation um Generation die besagte Hemmschwelle senkt.
Früher habe ich mich nie getraut, die großen 10.-Klässler in irgend einer Weise zu beleidigen - man hat immer sofort eine bekommen.
Wenn ich heut mit 19 Jahren über den Schulhof gehe, wo gezwungenermaßen auch Kinder aus der 5 Klasse sind, einen kleinen versehentlich anrempel oder dieser gegen mich gerannt ist und hinfiehl - ich Ihn wieder aufhelfen will inklusive Entschuldigung, selbst wenn ich nicht schuld war, bekomm ich Wörter zu hören, die selbst mir die Sprache verschlagen, obwohl ich schon sehr viel mit Kerlen rumhänge.
Und so wie ich die ganze Sache beobachte bzw nebenbei miterlebe ist es immer das gleiche.
Ein Konflikt zwischen jung und alt entsteht - wie gesagt z.B. durch das Umlaufen im gedränge - der kleine posaunt Wörter hinnaus, die er/sie selbst nicht kennt - die älteren setzen sich zur Wehr, bekommen entweder wieder ein Wort an den Kopf geschmissen oder die kleinen rennen zum Lehrer, um sich dort im Grunde auszuweinen.
Die älteren müssen letzten Endes die Konsequenzen tragen - bis zum Verweis ging das hier mal.
Und ich finde, dies ist auch wieder eine fehlgeschlagene Erziehungsmaßnahme...
Entweder der Lehrer, da sie Angst haben, von den Eltern des Kleinen verklagt zu werden, oder von den Eltern, die dem Kind keine Grenzen setzen.

Jeder macht viel sch***e in der Schule, das ist klar.
Denn das Leben macht nur spaß, wenn man auch lacht.
Aber auch wenn man nicht lachen kann gibt es keinen Grund sich dermaßen zu rächen.
Ich hatte es auch nicht grad leicht - eher im Gegenteil: Mein Leben wurde anfangs nur durch Ängste bestimmt. Ängste, die mich nicht mehr alleine vor die Tür ließen. Ängste, die mir regelrecht meinen Schlaf raubten.
Trotzdem hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie das Bedürfnis in meine alte Heimatstadt zurück zu fahren und mich mit dem Gewehr meines Onkels (Jäger) an den Leuten zu rächen, die mir im Prinzip meine ganze Kindheit versauten. (Vllt weil ich nicht so radikal wie manche Männer sein kann?)
Der Punkt, an dem alles umschlug war der Umzug, weit weit weg von dem Ort der Angst.
Dazu gaben meine Eltern besonders viel auf... viele Freunde, das eigene Haus, Arbeitsplätze... Im Grunde nur wegen mir.
Klar hatte ich große Schuldgefühle bzgl meinen Eltern - aber ich bin Ihnen so unendlich dankbar für das, was sie mir alles gaben, die ganzen Möglichkeiten, die sie mir zeigten, die unendlich große unterstützung, egal was ich später auch ausgefressen hab.

Und darum bin ich ebenfalls fest der Überzeugung, dass die Erziehung eine wichtige Rolle spielt. Hauptsächlichst von den Eltern.
Wäre der Umzug nicht gewesen, wäre ich bestimmt auch psychisch labil - bzw hätte jetzt garantiert nicht so ein starkes Selbstvertrauen.

Das Problem was ich jetzt daran nur sehe, das (hypotetisch) jede Generation jedesmal immer frecher wird, was darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass diese Hemmschwelle immer weiter steigt - dank der Eltern, die es so Ihren Kindern so vermitteln. Die Kindeskinder werden eine noch höhere Schwelle haben, weil dessen Eltern eine höhere Schwelle vermittelt haben als die Elterseltern.
(sehr verwirrend...)

Und natürlich muss man auch sämtliche Anstalten mit ins Boot holen, die zur Bildung errichtet worden sind. Z.B. das kein Lehrer mehr angst verspüren muss, wenn er auchmal die kleinen schuldig macht...

LG
Nira


----------



## shadow24 (18. März 2009)

Dinquisitor schrieb:


> @Shadow24:
> 
> Erstmal danke fürs Kompliment
> 
> ...


jo,den "Tag danach" kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....
oh,dann scheint dein Freund ja wirklich was besonderes zu sein.nicht nur das er sich als Kind schon über alles hinweg gesetzt hat und sich um dich gekümmert hat,sondern er hat wohl auch Karriere gemacht, wenn er um die Welt jettet...
also ich versuche meinem kleinen Sohn die für mich wirklich wichtigen Werte wie Respekt,Ehre,Freundschaft,Toleranz,etc.zu vermitteln.ich denke nach diesen Werten zu leben und weiter zu geben ist auch so ziemlich das einzige was man dieser harten Welt entgegenzusetzen hat...
schön wenn man in diesem thread mal erfährt das es auch andere Meschen gibt, die sich über die Ignoranz der Dummen und deren Mitläufer hinwegsetzt...


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. März 2009)

GerriG schrieb:


> Teil recht.
> 
> Du bist der, der abdrückt, du bist der jenige der sich Gedanken gemacht hat, wie er es ihnen heimzahlen kann.
> 
> ...



Schuluniformen und schul Polizei
Wäre ein guter und richtiger weg.

Man sollte in der schule nicht den status eines menschen anhand von kleidung ausmachen können.
In vielen schulen auf der welt ist das standart.
Müsste überall so sein.

Bei uns haben auch viele auf die fresse bekommen die keine marken sachen haben.


Und das schafft arbeitsplätze..
Auch schulgruppen mit maximal 15 Leuten wären ok..nicht mehr.
Das bedeutet wieder mehr lehrer..also arbeitsplatz.

Die klassen sind eh zu gross.
Und ich könnte noch weiter machen..

bla bla bla...was schreib ich...de macht eh nix..die leute werden dümmer und dümmer..
Haben eh keinen bock mehr auf schule..usw usw...

Aber das is nen anderes thema...

----------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------


.Ps Sozialarbeiter(auch StreatWorker oder wie der misst heist) hatten wir..war vollkommen unnützes pack..hat nix gebracht..
Genau das gegenteil...Da sas man mit seinen "gegnern" im zimmer und jeder sagte was die gründe sind..
Danch wird man aufgesucht..und die "gegner" "bedanken" sich sehr nett dafür....
(Richtig doppelt auf die fresse..nach ner anzeige kannste eh dein grabstein suchen..Da sind welche die waren stolz auf ihre fetten akten ordner!!)

Geh mal weg mit den scheisstips..wtf..sone schlauscheisser kotzen an..

Und ich habe gestern mal mit leuten geredet die da heute zur schule gehen..die sagen das is 1000 mal schlimmer geworden.............alles klar danke..

lächerlich..


----------



## Vibria (18. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Das Problem was ich jetzt daran nur sehe, das (hypotetisch) jede Generation jedesmal immer frecher wird, was darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass diese Hemmschwelle immer weiter steigt - dank der Eltern, die es so Ihren Kindern so vermitteln. Die Kindeskinder werden eine noch höhere Schwelle haben, weil dessen Eltern eine höhere Schwelle vermittelt haben als die Elterseltern.
> (sehr verwirrend...)



Genau das ist es. Mobbing gab es schon immer, genauso, wie den Klassendeppen. Aber diejenigen, die andere versucht haben, richtig fertig zu machen - teilweise auch durch Gewalt und in solch massiver Art und Weise, wie es heute der Fall ist, waren vor 8 oder 10 Jahren noch eher Einzelfälle. Wirft man heute einen Blick auf die Straße, wenn die Kinder gerade Schulfrei haben und aus der Schule kommen, hat man den Eindruck, dass jedes zweite Kind so verkorkst ist. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die sogar Erwachsene auf der Straße anpöbeln...

Aber wie schon angesprochen, müssen da alle an einem Strang ziehen. Die Lehrer haben die Kinder damals noch miterzogen, was ja nun auch notwendig ist. Wenn ein Kind 6 - 8 Stunden in der Schule ist und dort machen kann, was es will, kriegen die Eltern das in den paar Stunden daheim nicht mehr ausgebügelt. Aber diese Erziehung durch die Lehrer fehlt (aus z.B. den schon von Niranda beschriebenen Gründen). 

Die Sache mit Schuluniformen finde ich z.B. auch nicht schlecht. Nicht nur wegen dem Status (Markenklamotten), auch weil man dann nicht mehr erkennt, ob derjenige z.B. ein HipHop-Fan ist oder doch mehr auf Heavy Metal steht. Das kann man ja auch in vielen Fällen erkennen und die "Gesinnung" ist ja heut auch oft ein Mobbingrund.


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

Schuluniformen? Was soll das bringen?

Ihr meint ernsthaft, dann würde man nichts mehr über die Person wissen (sozialer Stand, Musikvorlieben etc.)?
Als ob das von Klamotten abhängen würde.. 

Vllt könnte man durch eine "Schulpolizei" und Schuluniformen sowas unterdrücken. 
Wem sowas gefällt, der darf gerne nach China reisen. Ich bin mit unsrer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft eigentlich ganz zufrieden und Charakterbildung muss nunmal in der Schule anfangen. 

Als ich mein Abi gemacht hab (und das ist grade mal 3 Jahre her) war das meiste hier kein Thema. Klar gab es Mobbing, aber nichts in dem völlig überzogenem Maße wie es hier dargestellt wird!

Nur eins stimmt vollkommen: Die Kleinen haben keinen Respekt mehr vor den Älteren. Ich hätte mich nie getraut nen Oberstufler zu beschimpfen. Nicht weil ich Angst gehabt hätte vor schlägen oder sonstwas. Nein, die waren für mich einfach schon "Halb-Erwchsene" die ich respektiert habe. Das fehlt heute vollkommen ..


----------



## Scrätcher (18. März 2009)

Vibria schrieb:


> Die Sache mit Schuluniformen finde ich z.B. auch nicht schlecht. Nicht nur wegen dem Status (Markenklamotten), auch weil man dann nicht mehr erkennt, ob derjenige z.B. ein HipHop-Fan ist oder doch mehr auf Heavy Metal steht. Das kann man ja auch in vielen Fällen erkennen und die "Gesinnung" ist ja heut auch oft ein Mobbingrund.



Hach ja *seufz* das erinnert mich an meine Zeiten in der Grundausbildung der Bundeswehr.^^

Hört sich jetzt blöd an aber lest es trotzdem mal:

Am Anfang kommen die ganzen "Neuen" in unterschiedlichen Klamotten, darunter sind die extrem Coolen, die ruigen Schüchternen, eigentlich alles was sich so in der Gesellschaft tummelt. Dann werden sie neu eingekleidet und sie stehen alle in Uniform da. Es kommt erstma nicht darauf an, was sie für Klamotten im zivilen haben, ihre Haare sind alle ähnlich kurz. Und dann kristallisiert sich raus wer mitmacht.

Natürlich läuft das auch nicht ohne Probleme ab... manchmal paßt es nicht und das Benehmen läßt zu wünschen übrig. Man Maßregelt den ganzen Zug oder die Gruppe oder einfach nur die Stube weil eben "Jede Kette nur so stark ist wie ihr schwächstes Glied!". Dadurch kriegt man die Sachen wieder zum funktionieren, doch es entwickelt sich Streit unter den Soldaten weil manche mitziehen, andere sich verdrücken. Meist hilft es wenn man gemeinsame "Feindbilder" schafft. Das ist wie bei "Guter Cop & böser Cop" Der stellvertrende Zugführer ist der böse! Gibt es innerhalb des Zuges streit, fängt er an den Zug mit Druck, Drall und Geschwindigkeit gesamt zu mobben! Einer Mobbt alle!

Das Ergebnis ist natürlich revolutionär! Der Zug stellt fest, dass sie nur durchhalten wenn alle zusammenarbeiten und die Streiterreien untereinander lösen sich auf. Sobald man merkt das es ruhiger wird übernimmt der Zugführer wieder überwiegend die Leitung und es herrscht wieder Ruhe. 

Und nein, ich bin nicht für Millitärschulen aber ich wollte es eben mal zu bedenken geben, das dieses "gemeinsame Feindbilder schaffen" immer funktioniert! Für Lehrer wäre es an manchen Schulen wirklich nicht ratsam aber wie könnte man streitende Parteien zum Frieden "bringen" ohne das ein Sozialpädagoge beiden ein Gespräch an die Backe nagelt, fröhlich nach Hause geht, denn er hat es ja geklärt. Und garnicht mitkriegt wie der Streit weiter läuft, eben ohne das sich der Gemobbte nochmal traut zu ihm zu rennen.....


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

schöne und wahre geschichte Scrätcher, hat aber nix (bzw wenig) mit den uniformen zu tun.

wie du selber sagst, auch in uniform werden die einzelnen charaktere ihre ganz eigenen charakterzüge nicht ablegen.
streitigkeiten bleiben ..

im endeffekt basiert der erfolg des von dir geschilderten systems auf macht und druck .. wie ich bereits sagte, wie in china!


----------



## GerriG (18. März 2009)

RomanGv1 

Ich rede nicht nur von Sozialarbeitern die IN DER SCHULE arbeiten.
Sondern die ausserhalb arbeiten.

Die geben dir Selbstwert gefühl, unterhalten sich mit dir, unternehmen was mit dir.

Ich selbst bin damals zu so einem Sozialarbeiter gegangen, weil meine Eltern schwer Krank sind und dieser "Sozialarbeiter" hat mir echt geholfen, damals ging es mir aufm Sack, nur wenn ich jetzt drüber nach denke hat es mir doch viel gebracht.

Diese Sozialpädagogen/Arbeiter haben ein Ohr für dich, helfen dir, schicken dich vielleicht auch zu einen Selbstverteidigungs Trainer, du glaubst garnicht, was das alles bewirken kann.

Natürlich wenn man sich so sträubt wie du es denke tust, isses klar das es nichts wirkt, weil man die Hilfe auch annehmen muss die man kriegt. Sonst hat es keinen Sinn.

(Das hier ist nichts gegen dich, ich kenn dich ja garnicht, also nicht falsch verstehen)

Ich will hier auch keinem was einreden, ich kann nur durch meine eigene Erfahrung sprechen.


Und Schul uniformen sind im Prinzip nicht schlecht, aber sowas durch zu setzen, wird sehr schwer.
Mit der Schul uniform möchte man ja nicht den Charakter verändern, sondern nur damit klar stellen, das jeder Mensch "gleich" ist, hört sich dumm an, ist aber so, ich denke ihr wisst alle was ich damit meine ^^

Ob Arm oder Reich, er hat das selbe Recht wie der andere.
Klar, wird dann noch gemobbt, aber nicht wegen den Klamotten, aber ich habe NIE mit bekommen das jemand wegen Marken sachen gemobbt wurde, ich selber habe NIE wirklich Markensachen getragen und wurde deswegen nie gemobbt.

Ich wurd gemobbt weil ich ne Zahnlücke habe ich wurd gemobbt weil ich große Ohren habe, aber nie wegen sowas.


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. März 2009)

GerriG schrieb:


> RomanGv1
> 
> Ich rede nicht nur von Sozialarbeitern die IN DER SCHULE arbeiten.
> Sondern die ausserhalb arbeiten.
> ...



Du hast zwar recht...aber der zug is damals abgefahren^^
Und das hätte trotzdem nichts geändert....da bin ich mir sicher...
Heute treffen die sich zum gegenseitigen abstechen....naja..die zeiten werden noch härter..


----------



## Scrätcher (18. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> schöne und wahre geschichte Scrätcher, hat aber nix (bzw wenig) mit den uniformen zu tun.
> 
> wie du selber sagst, auch in uniform werden die einzelnen charaktere ihre ganz eigenen charakterzüge nicht ablegen.
> streitigkeiten bleiben ..
> ...



Oh es hat serwohl mit dem Thema zu tun. 

Ich hätte auch gern gleich mehr geschrieben aber 1. Wäre es manchmal zuviel und 2. Muß ich zwischendrin auch was arbeiten! oO

Denn erst kommt das Einschränken des Aussehens und dann des freien Willens.

Um es mal klar zu machen:

Die Bundeswehr besitzt eine Befehlsstruktur und dementsprechend muß jeder Soldat in einem Ernstfall Befehle ausführen ohne wenn und aber!

Dementsprechen macht man sie alle gleich, dann setzt man sie unter Druck, etwas gebrochen um sie dann langsam wieder aufzubauen. In dieser Zeit, der Grundausbildung ist es natürlich gewünscht innerhalb des befohlenen Rahmens, mitzudenken. Jedoch fehlt in Katastrophenzeiten die Zeit mit jeden über Sinn und Zweck zu diskutieren.

An den Schulen ist es anders. Die Schüler sollen zu Verantwortungsbewußten, selbständigen Menschen herangezogen werden. 

Wir stellen fest: Es beißt sich. 

Wobei, und da wird die Bundeswehr wieder interessant: "Jedem Soldat ist, wenn die Lage es zuläßt, Sinn und Zweck des Befehls zu erläutern."

Warum? Menschen können gezwungen werden zu gehorchen (Gesetz) jedoch werden sie es aus Einsicht sogar dann machen wenn sie gerade nicht überwacht werden!

Merkste jetzt worauf ich hinaus will? 

Bei der Bundeswehr gibt es zwei Arten von Vorgesetzen:

A: Hat keine Ahnung und pocht darauf das sein Befehl befolgt werden muß

Man nennt es dort führen nach Dienstgrad und es ist verpöhnt, aber manche können es halt nicht besser....

B: Erklärt warum er es befiehlt und geht mit gutem Beispiel vorran

Das nennt man Führen durch Vorbild und ich schwöre dir, so ein Gruppenführer in der Ausbildungskompanie und seine Gruppe würde für ihn blind durchs Feuer gehen!

Blinder gehorsam? Nein mitnichten! Er zeigt den Soldaten das er sie als Mensch sieht und nichts verlangt, was er selbst nicht macht. Und er kümmert sich auch um sie. 


Was das jetzt wieder mit dem Thema zu tun hat? 

Junge Menschen dürfen nicht eingeschränkt werden durch übertriebene oder schnell dahin gesudelte Gesetze, vielmehr muß man die Einsicht fördern! Eventuell sollte man einfach mal schauen wie es an deutschen Schulen aussieht, werden Schüler gemobbt? Was beschäftigt die Jugend eigentlich? Perspektivlosigkeit? Einfach nur langeweile? Man sollte anonyme Umfragen an Schulen starten und mal nachschauen wie es unserer Jugend tatsächlich geht, was sie bewegt!

Denn momentan führt unsere Regierung "aufgrund des Dienstgrades", ganz einfach weil sie es kann. 

Und ich hoffe inständig, dass hier auch Menschen lesen die es mal an die Presse bringen 

http://www.taz.de/1/leben/alltag/artikel/1...ld-of-bullshit/

ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass sogar Reporter mal durch Buffed surfen! Ich kanns nicht beweisen aber viele Formulierungen darin kommen mir bekannt vor und ich find es gut!! Denn er trägt unsere Meinung raus in die Öffentlichkeit und vielliecht wird es mal Zeit darauf hinzuweisen:

WARUM WOLLT IHR DEN JUGENDLICHEN EIN SPIEL VERBIETEN ANSTATT SIE EINFACH MAL ZU FRAGEN WAS SIE TATSÄCHICH BELASTET??


Die Poliitk soll einfach langsam anfangen tatsächlich zu regieren und nicht so tun als ob. Einfaches verbieten oder wie ich es gerne nenne "führen aufgrund des Dienstgrades" ist einer Welt der Globalisierung nicht mehr möglich! Wer irgendwas will surft halt auf Seiten die nicht mit  ".de" enden, in einem Land was andere laschere Gesetze hat. Und dementsprechend wird es Zeit die Einsicht zu fördern!


Und wenn dieses Umdenken "Probleme an der Ursache anpacken" nicht bald losgeht werden wir noch viel größere Probleme kriegen.... ich sag nur Rohstoff und Umweltverschmutzung.


----------



## claet (18. März 2009)

Da steckt in allem was du sagst viel Wahrheit drin.

Ich würde es mal so zusammenfassen:
- Wir müssen die Ursachen bekämpfen, nicht die Symptome -

Nur das mit der Uniform, das mag ich nich so ganz einsehen, aber man muss ja nicht immer einer Meinung sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

doch claetilein,
Rate mal, warum Armeen in Uniform kämpfen.

Uniformen sind Statussymbole und außerdem stehen sie für eine Gemeinschaft.
Außerdem sehe ich, da ichs als Frau nicht genau beurteilen kann, wie sich die Haltung der Männer ändert, wenn sie in Ihren Anzug schlüpfen. Das Selbstbewusstsein wird wohl gestärkt.

Zudem verbergen Uniformen schon einiges... vorallen das wichtigste: Reichtum.

Kinder, die Reiche Eltern haben werden weniger verkloppt als Arme - warum? Weil die Reichen die gesätzliche Macht dank ihres Geldes voll ausschöpfen können. Zudem können Sie sich Markenklamotten leisten, die Sie auch zum Spielen oder arbeiten anziehen, wozu normale irgendwelche Klamotten nehmen, die billig sind und wo es niemanden stört, ob sie kaputt gehen.

Außerdem fühlen sich ärmere Familien nich so benachteiligt, besonders die Kinder:
Optisch sind alle gleich, haben alle gleich viel Geld - dank Uniform.

-------

Was ich noch ein ganzschön starkes Stück finde ist die äußerst brutale Umgangsweise...
Wenn ich das heute auf dem Schulhof bei den kleineren beobachte...
Früher hieß es: einer gegen einen und nicht 5 gegen einen.
Zudem galt die Regel, dass sobald jmd am Boden liegt aufgehört wird - sprich er verlohren hat... Heut wird nochmal nachgetreten... und das nicht nur von einem, von mehreren.
Und wie man sich dann als am Bodenliegende® fühlt weiß ich ganz genau, weil ich auch schonmal in der Situation war.
Wohl gemerkt als Mädchen, getreten von 3 Kerlen.

Und sowas... ich weiß nich. Ich habs sowieso schon schwer gegen Männer, bin einfach zu leicht =( und dann noch von dreien..

Aber wie ich schon sagte:
Aufklärung bei den Quellen:
Eltern,
Lehrern,
Sonstige Erziehungsanstalten

Nira ^-^

Edit:
Mein gott bin ich ne plappertante xDDD
Aber das Thema ist sehr relevant für mich.. =/


----------



## Scrätcher (18. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> doch claetilein,
> 1.Rate mal, warum Armeen in Uniform kämpfen.
> Uniformen sind Statussymbole und außerdem stehen sie für eine Gemeinschaft.
> 
> ...



hr hr hr

1. Jap unter anderem auch das. 

2. Äh ja! Und die Wirkung von Uniformen auf manche Frauen, sowie Schulmädchenuniformen auf manche Männer dürfte auch hinlänglich bekannt sein! XD

3. Absolut korrekt!

4. Kein Problem! Dafür hab ich mir bei Punkt 2 nen Spaß erlaubt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Uniformen können die Gemeinschaft fördern oder Unterschiede verbergen. Jedoch nur über einen gewissen zeitlichen Rahmen und nur insofern die Problem an Arm & Reich liegen. Gemeinschaft kann man auch anders fördern und jemand der etwas dicker ist, wird von der Uniform auch nicht viel "Schutz" kriegen. 


Interessant ist z.B. auch, dass ja nicht nur die Armee heutzutage eine Uniform trägt, oder eher gesagt Abzeichen. Es hat sich in vielen Bereichen als praktisch erwiesen wenn man bestimmte Abzeichen auf die Klamotten pappt. 

Oder Fahnen! Früher ein Symbol von Staaten, heute wehen sie überall! Vorm Autohaus, vorm Möbelmarkt überall! Fahnen hatten früher die Aufgabe, anzuzeigen wem das Gebiet untersteht. Und in dem Moment wo sie "gefallen" war galt das Gebiet praktisch für verloren. Sie wurde selbst in Schlachten behütet solange sie wehte gab es noch Hoffnung für die Soldaten.

Fällt mir grad auf. Was haben eigentlich die Schulen heute? Sie haben Namen, aber keine Symbole mehr oder Fahnen oder? Es würde auch das Gemeinschaftsgefühl stärken wenn Schulen Wettbewerbe gegeneinander führen würden. Im Sport und in den Wissensgebieten. Dann wäre auch wieder der natürlich gegebene Wettkampf vorhanden das "wir müssen gewinnen". 

Fällt mir grad so auf....


----------



## Kono (shat) (18. März 2009)

man sollte nicht vergessen, das es seit steinhäuser rund 40 amokläufe gab. nur weil es nicht alle in die medien schaffen, heißt es nicht, das sie nicht da sind.
ein ähnliches thema sind die suizide, aufs jahr gerechnet, ist die zahl der selbstmörder höher, als die zahl der toten durch unfälle und drogen zusammen. im durchschnitt bei 11-13'000 in deutschland. wenn diese menschen ähnlich ticken würden, und ihre aggressionen nach außen ausleben würden, hätte wir hier ein ziemlich großes problem.

das umfeld, sei es familie, schule, arbeit trägt wohl am meisten dazu bei, daher sollte sich da jeder mal an die eigene nase fassen


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2009)

> Fällt mir grad auf. Was haben eigentlich die Schulen heute? Sie haben Namen, aber keine Symbole mehr oder Fahnen oder? Es würde auch das Gemeinschaftsgefühl stärken wenn Schulen Wettbewerbe gegeneinander führen würden. Im Sport und in den Wissensgebieten. Dann wäre auch wieder der natürlich gegebene Wettkampf vorhanden das "wir müssen gewinnen".



Also meine ehemalige Schule (Gesamtschule Else Lasker-Schüler) hatte bzw. hat auf jeden Fall ein stilisiertes Else Gesicht als eh "Wappen" das war auch immer gerne auf irgendwelchen Schriebszeug drauf und bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> man sollte nicht vergessen, das es seit steinhäuser rund 40 amokläufe gab. nur weil es nicht alle in die medien schaffen, heißt es nicht, das sie nicht da sind.
> ein ähnliches thema sind die suizide, aufs jahr gerechnet, ist die zahl der selbstmörder höher, als die zahl der toten durch unfälle und drogen zusammen. im durchschnitt bei 11-13'000 in deutschland. wenn diese menschen ähnlich ticken würden, und ihre aggressionen nach außen ausleben würden, hätte wir hier ein ziemlich großes problem.
> 
> das umfeld, sei es familie, schule, arbeit trägt wohl am meisten dazu bei, daher sollte sich da jeder mal an die eigene nase fassen



Das ist ja auch so ein Punkt! Es läuft ein Jugendicher Amok und das Geschrei ist groß! Doch bringen sich 100 Selbst um interessiert es keinen. Immerhin fühlt sich da niemand bedroht und somit ist es auch nicht interessant! Wobei das ja auch im Zusammenhang steht, da es ähnliche Gründe haben kann. Nur kann Herr Pfeiffer Selbmorde nicht als "aktive Gewalt die von Computerspielen ausgeht" verkaufen. 

Aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema sein Kreuzzug.........


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

Also ich bin auf meine ehemalige Schule auch sehr stolz gewesen. Ich habe mich sehr mit ihr identifiziert und habe sie auch in vielen Gelegenheiten außerhalb der Schule vertreten. Außerdem gab es bei uns einiges an Wettbewerben zwischen den Schulen. Von schulischen über sportliches (leichtaltlethik) bishin zu einigen von der Schülerschaft organisierten Turnieren (Billardturnier, Fußballturnier, Volleyballturnier wenn ich mich Recht entsinne) SSR/KSR müsste es doch eigentlich überall geben, oder? (Stadtschülerrat/Kreisschülerrat). Ein tolles Wahrzeichen hatten wir auch. Ein Abbild von ihm war auf jedem Schrieb innerhalb der Schule. 

Ja ich mochte die Schule wirklich gerne *träum*

***

Zum Thema Schuluniformen. 

Für mich ist das ein leidliches Thema. Haben wir es wirklich notwendig alle gleichzuschalten? Wir leben hier doch nicht in China. Jeder Schüler sollte die Gelegenheit haben sein eigenes ICH auszuleben. Charakterbildung ist ganz, ganz wichtig für junge Menschen. Ich selber habe auch nie Markenklamotten getragen und habe nie erlebt, dass ich oder irgendwer anders wegen seiner Klamotten angemacht wurde O_o
Was wäre das auch für ne blöde Anmache..

Natürlich habe auch ich Mobbing erlebt. Wir hatten einmal einen neuen in die Klasse bekommen. Muss so um die siebte, oder achte rum gewesen sein. Er kam ausm Osten. Alle haben ihn nur Ossi gerufen. Als es mir zu bunt wurde habe ich tagtäglich den anderen meine Meinung gesagt und habe ihn oft in Schutz genommen. Ob es ihm geholfen hat weiß ich nicht. Ist dann irgendwann von der Schule gegangen, die Leistung hat einfach nicht ausgereicht. 

kA was der für Kleidung anhatte, hab ich nie drauf geachtet, aber super neu und teuer wird sie nicht gewesen sein. Was ich damit sagen will: Wenn es nicht die Kleidung ist, ist es was anderes. Man hebt sich immer voneinander ab und wer Mobben will, findet auch was!

Und deshalb ist es mir die Individualität die man sich durch seinen Kleiderstil bewahrt nicht wert aufzugeben dafür, dass Mobber 1 popeliges, sowieso unsinniges Argument weniger haben einen anderen zu mobben. Das sind chinesische, absolute Verhältnisse die ich hier einfach nicht sehen will. Da sollten wir eigentlich drüber stehen!

*edit*
Ein kleiner Einwurf noch zu Markenklamotten. Ich kauf mir beispielsweise immer billige Schuhe die maximal 3-4 Monate halten für 10&#8364;. Jetzt frage ich, wie lange halten irgendwelche Adidas Treter (jeden Tag getragen) für 80-90&#8364;? Die müssten um das gleiche P/L zu bieten 3 Jahre halten!!! Erstens tun sie das nicht und zweitens kann ich die Dinger nach nem halben Jahr nimmer sehen. Ich kauf mir lieber Billigtreter und wechsel dafür häufig. 

*edit2*
Natürlich hab ich auch ordentliche, teure Schuhe für die Arbeit oder für Anlässe wo ich einen Anzug trage etc. Ich meinte jetzt Alltagslatschen.


----------



## shadow24 (19. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Am Anfang kommen die ganzen "Neuen" in unterschiedlichen Klamotten, darunter sind die extrem Coolen, die ruigen Schüchternen, eigentlich alles was sich so in der Gesellschaft tummelt. Dann werden sie neu eingekleidet und sie stehen alle in Uniform da. Es kommt erstma nicht darauf an, was sie für Klamotten im zivilen haben, ihre Haare sind alle ähnlich kurz. Und dann kristallisiert sich raus wer mitmacht.


also bei der Bundeswehr läuft das aber auch ein klein bischen anders.dort ist nicht nur die Befehlsstruktur anders,sondern auch die Bestrafungen.ich hätte damals keine Lust gehabt extra GVDs,oder ne extra Wache zu haben,oder gar in den Knast zu gehen...

und Uniform schön und gut,aber was bleibt ist doch das äussere.beim Bund hatten alle den gleichen kurzen Haarschnitt und mussten ihren Schmuck ablegen.an der Schule hat jeder seine Frisur und sein Schmuck.daran allein erkennst du doch auch schon Standesunterschiede:Uhren,gepflegte oder ungepflegte Frisuren,Ringe,Ketten,etc...dann kommt dazu die anderen Statussymbole wie Handy,Roller,oder immer Geld dabei mit dem man protzt...
und du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das asoziale Schlägertypen nicht mehr gewalttätig sind,nur weil sie jetzt im Anzug stecken.das ist leicht infantil gedacht.diese Typen finden sich auch so zusammen.gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern.
und auch da sind schnell Aussenseiter wie Leute die lieber allein rumhängen,hässliche,oder dicke,oder Leute mit Sprachproblemen ausgemacht.diese Dinge kann man auch nicht durch Anzüge kaschieren...
Uniformpflicht ist ein Anfang,aber sicherlich nicht die Lösung der Probleme.

wie beim Bund müsste es auch viel härtere und schnellere Bestrafungen geben.wie z.B. schnell auffällig gewordene Schlägergruppierungen auf verschiedene Schulen verteilen,denn alleine sind die längst nicht so grossmäulig als wenn sie mit mehreren  unterwegs wären,oder Geldstrafen an die Eltern der gewalttätigen Schüler und bei ausländischen Kindern,die mehrfach auffällig geworden sind mit Ausweisungen aus Deutschland reagieren.

letzteres klingt drastisch,aber warum müssen wir uns hier bei uns mit solchen Typen rumärgern?in ihren Heimatländern dürften die sich sowas nicht rausnehmen.da GIBT es nämlich viel härtere Strafen und keine Sanatorien sondern Gefängnisse wo wirklich keiner rein will...unser Sozialstaat wird doch durch solche Subjekte unterwandert und ausgenutzt.ich bin wirklich kein rechter Anhänger,aber viele Ausländer führen sich hier auf als würde ihnen der Staat gehören,während wir Urlauber in deren Ländern uns strikt an alle Anweisungen zu halten haben.und wehe wir würden das nicht machen...


----------



## Edimasta (19. März 2009)

Wer Schuld an Amokläufen ist?

Die ganze, krankhaft gestörte Gesellschaft. Der Mensch selbst ist heutzutage zu einem Geschwür geworden, das unglaubliche Ausmaße annimmt.

Warum?

- Materialismus nimmt Überhand.
- Mode geht vor Charakter
- Wer sich nicht im Solarium sein Hirn wegbrennt ist nicht "in"
- Frauen => so müssen sie Aussehen, so müssen sie geschminkt sein, so viel Schuhe müssen sie haben, bla bla bla...
- Der Diätwahn

Nur ein kurzer Auszug davon, wie krank die Menschen geworden sind.
Selbst Entscheiden, selbst Denken ist ein Luxus den sich heute keiner mehr gönnen will. Lieber mit dem Strom schwimmen und jeden Bullshit mitmachen.

Warum bilden wenn mir eh im Fernsehen gesagt wird was Sache ist? Buch lesen? Was?

Ich komme mir in dieser Welt wie ein Außenseiter vor der zusehen "muss" wie die Menschheit zugrunde geht. Manchmal komme ich mir vor wie von einem anderen Stern, weil ich die Dinge einfach total anders wahrnehme. Ich hinterfrage viel, ich denke viel über die Situation heutzutage nach, und wenn ich täglich mit der U-Bahn fahre und dort die sozialen Strukturen beobachten darf die sich gebildet haben... krieg ich eine Gänsehaut!!


----------



## Scrätcher (19. März 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Full quote



Weiter oben hab ich schonmal erwähnt, dass es nur denen helfen würde, die Aufgrund ihrer Kleidung gemobbt werden und man ein Gemeinschaftsgefühl auch durch gemeinsame Ziele erreichen kann. Genauso wie das System "den Zug unter Druck zu setzen" um ein gemeinsames Feindbild zu schaffen und somit innerhalb der Gruppe für Ruhe zu sorgen. Jetzt ist es nur so, dass die Maßnahmen die in einer millitärischen Hirachie ergriffen werden gleichzeitig den freien Willen einschränken. Und genau das wäre der falsche Weg. Wir überlegen ja wie wir es schaffen, dass Jugendliche aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen und wie man sie zum selbständigen Denken besser anleiten könnte. 



Edimasta schrieb:


> Die ganze, krankhaft gestörte Gesellschaft. Der Mensch selbst ist heutzutage zu einem Geschwür geworden, das unglaubliche Ausmaße annimmt.
> 
> Warum?
> 
> ...



Egal wo man ansetzt wir landem immer beim Geld. Unser Staat ist direkt und indirekt vom Geld abhängig. Sei es in Form von Währung oder Arbeitsplätzen. Es ist heutzutage kein Problem als ausländischer Investor eine deutsche Firma aufzukaufen sie zu ruinieren und dann zum Staat zu sagen:"Förder mich! Bei mir arbeiten deine Leute!", nach der Förderung wird dann ein Werk im Ausland gebaut und hier halt Stellen abgebaut.

Globalisierung ist wichtig! Aber viele haben noch nicht erkannt, dass Firmen den Staaten eine Pistole auf die Brust setzen und sie gegeneinander ausspielen. "Förderst du mich nicht, geh ich ins Ausland!" Und das ist ein globales Problem! Was interessiert mich ob Opel pleite geht? Steuern zahlt eine Firma immer da, wo ihr sitz ist. Und man müßte darüber nachdenken, das auch das Land Geld bekommt wo eben gekauft wird. 

Wirtschaftsgesetze müßten Staatenübergreifend werden und und und.... 

eigentlich sollte Geld mal dazu dienen, den Handel von Waren zu erleichtern und sich nicht zum heimlichen Weltherrscher hochzuarbeiten.

Das gab es schon das Geld gefehlt hat. Damals hat man die Kirche enteignet, ein Beispiel wäre wenn man heute die Banken enteignen würde aber wie soll das gehen wenn die nur "teilweise" im eigenen Land sitzen?

Eine Bank und das hat sich wohl mal wieder in der Krise bewiesen, ist die Wirtschaftsmacht! Sie verdient ob du Geld auf dem Konto hast oder ob es überzogen ist. Praktisch an allem. Die sollte eigentlich immer in staatlichen Händen sein und dürfte nicht mit ihrem Kapital spekulieren.

Das wäre schonmal ein Punkt der etwas Sicherheit in die Wirtschaft bringen würde.


----------



## shadow24 (19. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es nur so, dass die Maßnahmen die in einer millitärischen Hirachie ergriffen werden gleichzeitig den freien Willen einschränken. Und genau das wäre der falsche Weg. Wir überlegen ja wie wir es schaffen, dass Jugendliche aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen und wie man sie zum selbständigen Denken besser anleiten könnte.


da wiedersprichst du dir aber jetzt selber,oder meinst du durch Uniformpflicht wird das selbsständige Denken gefördert?


----------



## Scrätcher (19. März 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> da wiedersprichst du dir aber jetzt selber,oder meinst du durch Uniformpflicht wird das selbsständige Denken gefördert?



Nicht wirklich, ich hab das Thema nur schon mindestens in 3 Beiträgen von mir dringehabt:

Schuluniformen
Vorteil:
-vermittelt ein Gefühl von Gemeinschaft
- verhindert, dass Schüler aufgrund ihrer Kleidung gemobbt werden

Nachteil:
- Gemeinschaft kann man anders besser vermitteln
- nicht alle Schüler werden wegen ihrer Kleidung gemobbt
- einschnitt in die freie Entfaltung

Es wäre eine Art von Gesetz ein Erlass der besagt: In der Schule ist Uniform pflicht. 

Jedes Gesetz schränkt uns ein. Jetzt wird bestimmt einer sagen:"Soll das heissen alle Gesetze sind schlecht??"

Nein natürlich nicht! Gesetze MÜSSEN gemacht werden damit eine Gemeinschaft funktioniert, aber sie sollten halt den groben Rahmen umfassen und nur dort angesetzt werden, wo es tatsächlich notwendig ist. Doch darf man nicht vergessen, dass zuviele unnötige Gesetze das freie Entfalten einschränken und durch übertriebene Gesetze, die Gesetze im allgemeinen ins lächerliche zieht. Es sollte weiterhin eine Hemmschwellle geben wenn man "per Gesetz" liest und nicht das man denkt "ach was wurde jetzt schonwieder verboten?"

Doch wenn einer Aufsichtsperson kein vernünftiger Argumentationsgrund mehr einfällt oder keine alternative wird es einfach verboten. Somit bleibt der Grund, der Sinn dieses Verbots für die betreffende Person im dunkeln und sie erfüllt sie nur, um nicht bestraft zu werden und das genau solange, wie sie beobachtet wird.


----------



## shadow24 (19. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, ich hab das Thema nur schon mindestens in 3 Beiträgen von mir dringehabt:
> 
> Schuluniformen
> Vorteil:
> ...


interessant wäre es mal ein Erfahrungsbericht aus England einzuholen,wie die Schüler dort mit der Uniformpflicht umgehen und ob es dort weniger Gewalt an Schulen gibt...vlt kennt ja jemand hier einen aus England und weiss was darüber...
und das mit den Gesetzen hast du ganz gut formuliert.Gesetze ja,aber nicht so viele das sie irgendwann lächerlich erscheinen...


----------



## dobro (19. März 2009)

Hab mir einiges hier durchgelesen und bin auch der Meinung, dass es wegen Mobbing geschehen ist. Vonwegen Killerspiele, wenn jemand in der Schule fertig gemacht wird etc zuhause auch niemanden hat, was soll man machen? Früher vl Bücher gelesen, Briefmarken gesammelt, heute halt vorn PC gesetzt.

Ich war nie in der Situation gemobbt zu werden. War immer eig der stärkste oder gehörte zu den stärksten. 
Der Unterschied ist, dass wir niemals auf die Idee gekommen sind wen zu mobben. Wieso auch? Ich kam mit jedem klar, sammelte sogut wie jeden um mich in den Pausen, nach der Schule etc

Ich lebe nach dem Motto "Begegnet mir jemand mit Respekt, begegne ich ihm mit Respekt. Kommt mir einer scheiße, komm ich ihm scheiße" und da jeder mir mit Respekt begegnete (vl weil sie Angst hätten es nicht zu tun, vl weil sie meine Witze und Art wirklich witzig/gut fanden xD) war ich auch zu jedem korrekt.

Leute die mobben (einen auf Dauer fertig machen) haben es natürlich nicht verdient abgeschlachtet zu werden, aber was sollen solche "Opfer" (der gemobbte) den sonst machen? Die Mobber verprügeln? Keine Chance.

Wär ich ein Mobber gewesen mit nur meinem besten Kollegen, hätte die ganze Klasse kommen können und wir hätten sie zu brei geschlagen. Also was soll ein Einziger (sowieso meißtens schwacher, unsicher gemobbter) gegen eine Überzahl machen? Nichts.

Arme Würstchenn sind Mobber in meinen Augen. Nichtsnutze, würde ich gerne mal mobben scheiß Idioten.  Was für sinnnlose Gründe: Pickel, Brille, jemand zu dick, kanake, deutscher, verschiedenen Kleidung oder Musikgeschmack....? 

Kp obs an meiner Schule lag, aber es gab einfach keine Idioten die sowas nötig hatten. Waren fast alle kanaks, jogginghosen Lederjacke Style (h&m Sachen, sahn schon assi aus xD ) manche dick, der eine Pickel, der andere Brille.. aber wen hats innteressiert?

Die Lehrer müssen bei Mobbern einfach hart durchgreifen und sowas auf keinen Fall zulassen, sonst sieht man ja was passieren kann. Nicht jeder rennt am Ende mit ner Knarre durch die Schule, aber schon dass überhaupt wer so weit gebracht wurde sollte meiner Meinung nach reichen.

MfG dobro


----------



## Scrätcher (19. März 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> interessant wäre es mal ein Erfahrungsbericht aus England einzuholen,wie die Schüler dort mit der Uniformpflicht umgehen und ob es dort weniger Gewalt an Schulen gibt...vlt kennt ja jemand hier einen aus England und weiss was darüber...
> und das mit den Gesetzen hast du ganz gut formuliert.Gesetze ja,aber nicht so viele das sie irgendwann lächerlich erscheinen...



Wenn ich das irgendwo richtig gelesen habe will ja Herr Pfeiffer nach England reisen und denen erkären, dass nur die bösen Computerspiele schuld an der "verwahrlosten" Jugend ist!

Also von daher kann es bei denen auch nicht so toll sein. Wobei man aber jetzt nicht sagen kann ob es besser oder schlechter ohne Schulinformen wäre.....

Interessant wäre mal wie das soziale Umfeld in England ist. Was die Schüler dort für Probleme haben aber das interessiert ja wieder keinen.......

Problem ignorieren ist des Anfangs übel!


----------



## shadow24 (19. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn ich das irgendwo richtig gelesen habe will ja Herr Pfeiffer nach England reisen und denen erkären, dass nur die bösen Computerspiele schuld an der "verwahrlosten" Jugend ist!
> 
> Also von daher kann es bei denen auch nicht so toll sein. Wobei man aber jetzt nicht sagen kann ob es besser oder schlechter ohne Schulinformen wäre.....
> 
> ...


jo,Kreuzritter Pfeiffer...
tja,wahrscheinlich haben die Jugendlichen europaweit mehr oder weniger die gleichen Probleme...angefangen bei den sozialen Aspekten wie hohe Arbeitslosigkeit in deren Umfeld,bis hin zu Drogen und ähnliches...
allerdings hab ich noch nix aus England gehört das da mal jemand Amok gelaufen ist an einer Schule....Amerika schon,aber das ist ja auch die Wurzel allen Übels...


----------



## Zonalar (20. März 2009)

meine Lebensmottos: "Stelle den anderen höher als dich selbst." "Liebe deinen Feind" und "Vergieb ihnen, denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun."

Was denkt ihr, wäre unsere Gesellschaft, wenn jeder so denken würde?
Ich geb mir Mühe, diese Grundsätze in mir in die Tat umzussetzten, aber auch ich hab Probleme die umzusetzen...is echt schwierig, bei der heutigen Jugend...

Bin selber Schüler, 16 Jahre alt und ich weiss, was es heisst gemobbt zu werden. Sie hätten mich fast aus der Schule gemobbt, doch kurz vor dem Finalen Entscheid, die Schule zu wechseln gewann ich neuen Mut: Ich versprach mir selber: "Egal wie schlimm es wird, Gott ist bei mir, und ich zieh das jezz durch!"

...jap, bin Christ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vllt kommt ihr mich mal besuchen^^Icf Zürich...(schleichwerbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. März 2009)

einen vorteil hat das ganze...kommt der lehrer mit ner schlechten note an, gehste zu dem, machst´n unzufriedenes böses gesicht, tust deine hand an die seitentasche deiner jacke und sagst.."sie haben sich um ein paar punkte verzählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "...un der lehrer: "öhh ja stimmt hast recht..hier haste mal ne note besser" ;P


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> einen vorteil hat das ganze...kommt der lehrer mit ner schlechten note an, gehste zu dem, machst´n unzufriedenes böses gesicht, tust deine hand an die seitentasche deiner jacke und sagst.."sie haben sich um ein paar punkte verzählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


XD schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Vampiry (20. März 2009)

Ich würd's nicht probieren, im Moment sind die extrem empfindlich.

Bei uns in der Nähe haben die gerade zur Abschreckung der Trittbrettfahrer einen Jugendlichen im Eilverfahren zu einer Woche Jugendknast verknackt weil er "Amokl" mit einem Datum auf den Tisch gekritzelt hatte.

Quelle


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> XD schon ausprobiert?



ne sonst wär ich jezz im knast xD


----------



## dalai (21. März 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> einen vorteil hat das ganze...kommt der lehrer mit ner schlechten note an, gehste zu dem, machst´n unzufriedenes böses gesicht, tust deine hand an die seitentasche deiner jacke und sagst.."sie haben sich um ein paar punkte verzählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Neuerdings schiessen sie dich dann mit der eigenen Waffe ab...

Es ist ziemlich logisch, dass es vorallem wenn soziale Klassen gemischt werden, es zu mobbing kommen kann. Wenn einer in irgendwelchen Billigkleidern daherkommt und der andere irgendwelche Gucci oder sonst welche Klamotten trägt, kommt es schon schnell dazu, dass der mit den teuren Kleidern z.B. sagt: "Hast du diese kleider beim Aldi im Müll gefunden?" So etwas ist unvermeidbar, ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass immer gemobbt wird wenn Leute aus reichen Familien auf Arme treffen, es aber sehr häufig zu mobbing kommt. Die Reichen von den Armen trennen ist natürlich auch absolut keine Lösung für dieses Problem, denn dann hat man "Ghetto-Schulen".

Schuluniformen bringen eigentlich doch auch nichts, in der Schweiz gibt es soweit ich weiss an keinen öffentlichen Schulen Schuluniformen und es gibt keine Amokläufe. (Was im Falle eines Amoklaufs gemacht werden muss wird zwar im neuen Bericht der für Schulsicherheit zuständigen Behörde gar nicht erwähnt, dabei deht es im Bericht um "Extremsituationen" oder "Gefahrensituationen an Schulen". Anstatt alle Schulen auf auf mögliche Amokläufe vorzubereiten sagen sie dass jede schule selber Vorsichtsmassnahmen treffen sollte)


----------

